# Third-Party Party Mafia - Game Thread



## M&F (Jan 20, 2018)

The year is 2122 in a planet once known as Earth -- and since rechristened Randtopia. Decades in the past, the traditional party systems of old have fallen apart, and the bonds of society have been forgotten; in this third-party paradise, each one stands for their own agenda.

But could it be, that some people are secretly... cooperating? What sort of mafia behavior is that?

*72 hours for night actions.*

(if you think there's something wrong with your role PM, by all means ping me, there is a very reasonable chance I botched something in this state)


----------



## M&F (Jan 23, 2018)

It is a dark day in the history of Randtopia. It seems that *I Liek Squirtles*'s lifeless body was hurled through a glass storefront in the night. Thoughts of compassion go out to everyone who works for the gigantic enterprise that runs that store, particularly the CEO, who may have to settle for a smaller fourth yacht after paying for the repairs. One's heart fills with horror when thinking of the potential lost revenue from this incident.

... Huh? Oh, yeah. A guy died. We get it. So, like, what's your point?

*I Liek Squirtles is dead. He was Town.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello I know nothing.
...
Goodbye I know nothing.


----------



## Gzhoom (Jan 23, 2018)

Checking in to say I don’t know anything, because in the last game I didn’t say anything and so I died.


----------



## Stryke (Jan 23, 2018)

The only thing I know is that I know nothing


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 23, 2018)

I know one thing; that I know nothing.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 24, 2018)

I know now that I know
I know now that I know nothing
(But I'm here, and I'm fine, and I'm seeing you for the first time)

(references nobody here is going to recognize gooooo)
(It's Groundhog Day the musical, that's what it is, it's good)


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 24, 2018)

hm. popping in to say i was blocked, which is interesting, but i guess other than that i don't know anything either.


----------



## Flora (Jan 24, 2018)

I am here, and also have nothing. Amazing.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't have any information either, unfortunately.

If we don't have any other leads to pursue today, what does everyone think of massclaiming our personal win conditions? Given what we know about this setup, I think one of the biggest advantages that mafia have over us is that they know each other's win conditions, so they can plan accordingly to only accomplish the easiest and/or least pro-town ones. (This is all assuming that mafia aren't lying amongst themselves about their win conditions, but that would be beneficial to town anyway.) On the other hand, we only have information about our own win conditions so we won't know if, say, one person's role might help another person achieve their win condition or something. But if we all speak up about our win conditions we'll be able to see which ones are easiest to facilitate/achieve, and so hopefully work toward a win for as many townies as possible.

There are notable drawbacks to this plan. Mostly, saying anything at all gives mafia more information when they already have the information advantage, and identifying our easiest-to-accomplish win conditions basically gives mafia a list of prime nightkill targets. This latter one isn't that big of a issue for me personally because most mafia roles would actually make my win condition be met (and I'm sure MF was having an absolute _ball_ when he paired that with my power)... but I'm not sure what other people's personal win conditions look like, and it's very probable that the mafia have the ability to interfere with some or most of them. Also, since most all town coordination has to be done in the thread, mafia would also be able to spread misinformation or even get town to work for them. I think being flexible about whose win conditions we're trying to meet when might help with this?

(Alternatively, I guess we could try and forget about our personal win conditions and play the game "normally", to hinder mafia a bit if they continue to prioritize their personal win conditions, but I think that goes against the spirit of things somewhat.)

I'm kind of thinking out loud here; I don't really know if this is the right way to go. Thoughts?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 24, 2018)

My win condition ties directly with my role, so by claiming my win condition I would also effectively be roleclaiming as well. I would imagine this is true for for some other players, so wincon claiming might not be a good course of action.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 24, 2018)

Ah, darn. My win condition doesn't directly relate to my role, so I thought it'd be like that for other people too.

I guess for the people who would have to roleclaim to claim their win condition, focusing on the factional win condition would probably be the best thing to do then, since you could end up in a situation where a town role's unwittingly blocking your win condition somehow but it'd also be a bad spot for you to claim.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 24, 2018)

Zero Moment said:


> My win condition ties directly with my role, so by claiming my win condition I would also effectively be roleclaiming as well.


Kind of the same here, but I don't think it's too big a deal for me to say that the longer the game runs, the likelier I am to be able to fulfill mine (and I imagine the same is probably true for most of us), so I'm a bit more likely than usual to prefer abstaining in the event of no useful information, whereas in any other game I'm typically pretty pro-random-lynch.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 24, 2018)

My personal win condition definitely ties into my role, and as I'm still trying to figure out uses for said role I'd rather not imply what I am just yet, but I thiiiink my condition isn't likely to get in anyone else's way, at least? Not unless there's some jerkery going on and someone's win condition is to undo mine, but that would just be _mean_, right? It's not really something other people could help me with, though, so I dunno if there's any point in claiming it. If I do need to actually roleclaim later I don't mind sharing then, however little it'd be likely to contribute.

I don't think it'll affect my lynching preferences, anyway, although as much as I like getting a shift on and getting things done on day one, I do acknowledge that that's not likely to happen in the absence of more information.

sanderidge was roleblocked, hm. Not much point in speculating on where that came from at the moment, but interesting.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jan 24, 2018)

my wincon is rage-inducing and also still directly tied to my roll


----------



## Stryke (Jan 24, 2018)

My wincon isn't really tied to my role but it kinda hinders town more than it helps, which might not be ideal.


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 24, 2018)

I think my wincon is kinda similar in that it's annoying to me and is probably hard to have happen, but it doesn't seem to align with my role to me.


----------



## Flora (Jan 24, 2018)

Mine is...not really linked to my powers? It’s also weird and annoying. Wtf MF.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 24, 2018)

i don't have much to report either, unfortunately.  my win condition is also related to my role, so i'm afraid i'd prefer to stay quiet about that for now.

...aaand i don't have much else to say, sorry. :'D


----------



## Cynder (Jan 24, 2018)

Not much to say, other than my personal win condition does tie into my role, and that it may be harmful.


----------



## Negrek (Jan 25, 2018)

> (references nobody here is going to recognize gooooo)


ummmmm very excuse

GDI I go away for two days and people are already hugeposting around here. Kind of surprised how many people sound like they got tough win-cons, I think mine shouldn't be too difficult, it doesn't hurt Town, and I can actually win even if I die (as long as Town wins). So it sounds like I might have gotten the Ferrari of win-cons, heh.

Not surprising that we have at least one roleblocker in a game like this. Mafia or Town or both? Not much to go on, but more info than people usually have on the first day, at least.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 26, 2018)

Hmm, not nearly enough info to be acted on, in any case. It looks like a nearly even split between role-linked and not-role-linked win conditions, from what people have claimed?

Rereading the thread since the day’s going to end soon, a few things that haven’t been talked about: this is a gut read but I think Jack’s post comes from a town perspective - I don’t think mafia expresses a hesitance to randlynch so early in the game given that mafia can so easily manipulate them to lynch town, in a functionally indistinguishable way from if it was town doing the randomizing. 

Also, this is even more gut but I think Flora and ZM’ve been at least a little more active than they were as mafia/alien in ASB Halloween Mafia. Their posts seem more substantive/engaged with the discussion in both tone and content than in d1 of that game, and while that can be easily faked as scum they didn’t do so then.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 26, 2018)

Oy! Don't lump me in with Flora, I'm not _that_ much of a lurker!

...And I'll have you know, I used to be in the top percentage of Mafia posters! Just a bit past my prime, is all.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 26, 2018)

I dunno, I think most people will post when there's an obvious piece of information to share or talk about (in this case, the private wincon). We just don't normally have anything to talk about on Day 1, so the type of player who sees no point in "hi i'm here i also know nothing" posts isn't likely to say anything. I wouldn't say this is indicative of anything one way or another, although I also have no reason to suspect Flora or ZM or anyone else. It is nice that there was something to discuss, though! I do kinda wonder how many people might have wincons that play off of one another in some way, or how many of these "annoying" wincons are annoying in part because someone else can disrupt them... I feel like there's gonna bit a fair bit of backstabbing up ahead, whoops.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 26, 2018)

Ah yeah, that makes sense. I guess what I’m trying to say is I see more tonal similarities between Flora’s/ZM’s posting this game and Two Mafia (when they were town) than ASB Halloween (when they were scum)... but that’s really just a gut feeling.

I guess the presence of our personal wincons to talk about today does give scum an excuse to look active as well, which kind of ties into that, but that’s also pretty much indistinguishable from town at this point so that’s probably not a productive line of thought, either.

I think “annoying” is like, more inclined to be “would actively hinder town/myself in some way” than “easy to do, but also easy to disrupt”? But really I only have my own win condition to go off there.


----------



## M&F (Jan 26, 2018)

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 27, 2018)

i don't think we have much to go on either way to be honest, although i see both as plausible.  is anyone willing to answer a little bit about their wincon?  i'm curious whether people's wincons are conditions that have to be true at least once, or if they have to be true by the end of the game, or what.  i'm willing to put forward that my win condition must be true at the end of the game for it to be considered valid, not sure if that's the case with everyone else. :0 if it _is_, i think disruption is probably a pretty valid problem!  especially if people have really specific win conditions.


----------



## Negrek (Jan 27, 2018)

Mine must be true at the end of the game, I suppose? But it's something that can be accomplished earlier and can't be revoked once it's done, so it's more like "accomplish this at some point in the game."


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 27, 2018)

I think mine has to be actively true at the end of the game—I know there's definitely a factor that could cause it to become untrue even without deliberate interference, so I guess it's something I've just got to stay on top of.


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 27, 2018)

my role pm specifies that it has to be at the end of the game for me to win, too. but i think it can be true before the end of the game, and just needs to stay that way.


----------



## Stryke (Jan 27, 2018)

Mine can be true at any point, really, but there's plenty of chances for it to go wrong.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 27, 2018)

Negrek said:


> Mine must be true at the end of the game, I suppose? But it's something that can be accomplished earlier and can't be revoked once it's done, so it's more like "accomplish this at some point in the game."


Mine’s essentially like this as well.

I’m guessing based on everyone’s answers so far that there’s enough variety in win conditions that we probably shouldn’t assume things about how others’ win conditions work based on our own, which is annoying. Disruption, being tied to a role, and anti-town-ness each look like they’re a problem for some people, but not for others.

Also, MF, will it be posted publicly when someone’s personal win condition has been met?


----------



## JackPK (Jan 27, 2018)

Negrek said:


> Mine must be true at the end of the game, I suppose? But it's something that can be accomplished earlier and can't be revoked once it's done, so it's more like "accomplish this at some point in the game."


Mine is like this, too.

I don't suppose anything wildly groundbreaking is gonna come in the near future, so I guess I'll be the first person to put in a token *abstain* vote so the game can progress when MF's deadline is up?


----------



## Flora (Jan 27, 2018)

Mine is...a peculiar one? Technically it could be fulfilled before game’s end, though since it’s more the absence of an event...

I think I’ll join jack in *abstaining* though!


----------



## M&F (Jan 27, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> Also, MF, will it be posted publicly when someone’s personal win condition has been met?


No, unless I've stated otherwise in any PM.

Also, I forgot to point this out earlier, but: since I sent out the role PMs while half-asleep, I failed to notice some minor issues with how well they copypasted into PMs. Because some of the role PMs have a lot of information (par for the MFia course), I'm a bit worried that it hurt legibility and made some roles difficult to understand. So, if you feel you had trouble reading your role PM or understanding your role, feel free to shoot me a line so I can send you what will hopefully be a more readable format of PM.

-----

The uncaring citizens ignore the vandalism and murder to boast about their personal goals. Life as usual in Randtopia.

*No one was lynched.

72 hours for night acitons.*


----------



## M&F (Jan 30, 2018)

The sun rises, and nothing is amiss in Randtopia. Although something is certainly annoying -- *sanderidge*'s dead body somehow ended up indented into the pavement of a major highway, leading to much annoyance for transporters and joyriders alike. Alas, as with any other hole in the road, fixing it would be filthy, outdated philantrophy.

*sanderidge is dead. She was Town.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jan 30, 2018)

spooky.

i don't have anything to add. other than that i have bad luck with my choices.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 31, 2018)

Dang. I’m guessing we lost an informative or protective role, since I can only think of one or two roleblocking/disruptive roles that’d know they were blocked.

Anyone have anything?


----------



## Negrek (Jan 31, 2018)

No information, but



			
				Metallica Fanboy said:
			
		

> The uncaring citizens ignore the vandalism and murder to boast about their personal goals. Life as usual in Randtopia.


I chuckled.


----------



## Stryke (Jan 31, 2018)

Not much to say on my end, either


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 31, 2018)

Hm. I would assume that if someone had really exciting information they'd have come forward with it by now, so I guess today's gonna be kind of quiet. (There's still time, of course, but...) Bummer. I dunno, do we want to have another nice and extremely vague chat about wincons or something in the meantime? Obviously some of us can't share in depth, but... uh... I dunno what else there'd actually be to talk about. Whether or not you've made progress toward your goal? People might feel like that could paint a target on them, though... 

...would it? I mean you don't win unless your faction wins anyway, so again unless there's a "stop this specific role/person from doing their thing" wincon floating around out there it's not like it _should_ be a threat to the mafia/any "third parties" if one person manages to accomplish their individual goal... but eh, there's no telling what all devious shenaniganry MF has come up with, so... bah. I'm talking in circles.

I don't know I have nothing to say either but I wish I did! Even inane or apparently-tangential conversation usually leads to some insights eventually. But I'm kinda stumped at the moment.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 1, 2018)

Hmm, I guess if there's no pertinent info from people who haven't spoken up yet, there isn't much to do except "boasting about our personal goals" again...? My win condition's sort of an all-or-nothing deal, so no progress as such here. (I guess we could speculate how many mafia there are, but that's kind of useless in the absence of real information. I'd think 4, especially if they have a couple power roles, since 3 is a little low but 5 is probably too high unless they're like, mostly/all vanilla or have tough win conditions?)

Since people seemed to be comfortable with saying whether or not their role tied into their win condition, would it be too harmful for people (or, the few who've already said that it doesn't tie in) describe their win condition in vague terms? Like, unless you know for sure that mafia could mess with your win condition or it would make you a target, I think this could still work if it doesn't relate to your role? Not sure, though.

In any case I'd kind of like the people who haven't yet posted this phase to pitch in at some point, even if it's just to like, answer Nira's question from yesterday if you didn't. I know people are busy, but if we don't cast any votes I think the phase will get extended to long enough that everyone can make a post. I really don't want mafia coasting by on inactivity since there's no real way to distinguish lurking mafia from lurking town.

Also, a possibly relevant question for MF: if somehow one faction's win condition is met but no member of that faction's personal win condition has been met, does the game keep going or does no one win?


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 1, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> Also, a possibly relevant question for MF: if somehow one faction's win condition is met but no member of that faction's personal win condition has been met, does the game keep going or does no one win?


Er, by this I mean "none of the personal win conditions of people on that faction"


----------



## Stryke (Feb 1, 2018)

If nobody objects, I'd be fine with saying my win condition outright; there's little the mafia can do to stop it.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 1, 2018)

If you want to share it, I can't think of a reason to stop you, I guess.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 1, 2018)

yeah!  go ahead, more information is always good, especially when we have so little to work with.


----------



## M&F (Feb 1, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> Also, a possibly relevant question for MF: if somehow one faction's win condition is met but no member of that faction's personal win condition has been met, does the game keep going or does no one win?


In such a scenario, no one would win.


----------



## Stryke (Feb 1, 2018)

Alrighty: my win condition involves me designating a player on N1. From that point on, I only win if that player is lynched. Not nightkilled or vigkilled: it has to be a lynch. Like I mentioned before, and as you can see, it's not exactly beneficial to town...

And yeah, I already designated someone. However, I'm not exactly comfortable sharing who, since then the mafia could just kill them overnight and leave me without a way to win. However, I guess if you really wanted to know, I could say who.


----------



## Gzhoom (Feb 1, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> In any case I'd kind of like the people who haven't yet posted this phase to pitch in at some point, even if it's just to like, answer Nira's question from yesterday if you didn't. I know people are busy, but if we don't cast any votes I think the phase will get extended to long enough that everyone can make a post. I really don't want mafia coasting by on inactivity since there's no real way to distinguish lurking mafia from lurking town.


I haven't said much yet since my role isn't particularly useful to the Town, but it's not particularly detrimental to Mafia either, so I don't think revealing it would make me any more of a target than anyone else, unless they just hate Mr. Rogers.

I'm the *Friendly Neighbor*, so I get to pick someone every night to open private communications with. I win by having open comms with everyone still alive when the Town wins.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 1, 2018)

Haha, I feel like you've kinda been doing this with your role/what you've done in game so far:



Spoiler: gif



































Like you said, revealing who you chose at the beginning of the game is of no benefit to Town--unless it unduly influences how you vote on some day phase in the future, which I hope it won't--but gives the mafia ample opportunity to dick you over. So I'd say keep it under your hat, at least for now.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 1, 2018)

I guess I deserve to get ninjaed if I'm going to spend my time looking up tumblr gifs. >>

Anyway, Gzhoom talked to me D1, so I can confirm that he's being truthful about at least that power.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 1, 2018)

Can also confirm Gzhoom as his N1 target!

My personal win condition is related to my role but not entirely under my control, so I'll kind of just have to cross my fingers on that one, heh. It'd be a bad idea to reveal much about it at this point. But later.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 1, 2018)

My wincon is directly related to my role, but it's not something I have... direct control of. It requires my role to start it, but it's ultimately up to other players to finish the conditions, so to speak.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 2, 2018)

Friendly neighborhood *Doctor* here. Wincon is having nobody die for 3 phases in a row. Not even healing the right person, just nobody dying. Oh, also, I can only heal each person once per game. Already healed Negrek and Stryke, so.


----------



## Flora (Feb 2, 2018)

Stryke said:


> Alrighty: my win condition involves me designating a player on N1. From that point on, I only win if that player is lynched. Not nightkilled or vigkilled: it has to be a lynch. Like I mentioned before, and as you can see, it's not exactly beneficial to town...
> 
> And yeah, I already designated someone. However, I'm not exactly comfortable sharing who, since then the mafia could just kill them overnight and leave me without a way to win. However, I guess if you really wanted to know, I could say who.


oh MOTHERFUCK that's the inverse of mine! I have to pick a person and they have to NOT get lynched! x_x

...man that makes me sound scummy as fuck. hot damn.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 2, 2018)

Hmm, I don't think more people should roleclaim at this point, especially if they have good power roles and especially if their role isn't as provable as Gzhoom's. As long as we're willing to later hold people to anything cryptic they say now, if that makes sense?

I think Gzhoom is pretty close to confirmed town now, though - if he, Butterfree, and Negrek were all mafia that'd be putting a majority of their eggs in one basket very early in the game, even if one was a godfather or something. (I feel like the only reason to have a mafia with Gzhoom's claimed role would be to mess with people who assume it's town.) And RedneckPhoenix's claim does mesh with the fact that I think he's come across more like town annoyed with his role than a mafia making some sort of gambit, so I'm willing to assume he's town as well for the moment.

A couple clarifying questions:

Stryke - this probably doesn't matter, but by "N1" you do mean the first night/start of the game, not the most recent night phase, right? I also think that you shouldn't tell us who it is even if your win condition's definitively failed, since that narrows mafia's pool of "potentially valuable Town to pick off", if that makes sense? I mean, this is assuming you're town - I guess this claim doesn't necessarily indicate that - but assuming you're telling the truth, I'd think that would be probable since this win condition can be pretty anti-town and it doesn't sound like anyone has a win condition that's both this simple and decisively pro-their faction.

Gzhoom, do your communications persist for more than one phase? I would think so from your original phrasing, but the tense of "talked" made me unsure. If they are, I don't think you should claim your future targets, since that'd probably make them or you mafia targets to prevent your win condition. But otherwise I think it'd be good to just say who, since your role's already out in the open. Also, does your role confirm that the person you target is town? Otherwise, we probably can't assume anything about Negrek's or Butterfree's alignments just because you spoke to them. (I guess having three confirmed town off one d2 claim would be too much to ask for, haha...)

RedneckPhoenix, [day with no lynch] -> [night with a blocked kill] -> [day with no lynch] should work for your win condition requirement, right? Or does "phase" mean "a day-night cycle"? Either way, I don't think you should claim future targets unless it's pressing, because that means mafia will know they're not protected in future in the case that you're the only protective role left alive.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 2, 2018)

Argh, all that fumbling with multiquotes just to get sniped. I think a similar thing to Stryke's win condition would apply to Flora's too, right? Like, in this case if your person gets lynched don't say so because then mafia knows your win condition is failed.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 2, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> I mean, this is assuming you're town - I guess this claim doesn't necessarily indicate that


Stryke's claim strongly suggests he's town, I'd say - if you had a mafia member with that win condition, it would be trivial for them to just tell their fellow mafia members, "Hey, I only win if X is lynched, so let's not shoot them and grab a good chance to get a bandwagon going on them at some point instead."




			
				Keldeo said:
			
		

> Gzhoom, do your communications persist for more than one phase?


Gzhoom indicated he could pass messages to Negrek from me, at least, and the mod PM I got did not indicate a time limit.


----------



## Stryke (Feb 2, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> Stryke - this probably doesn't matter, but by "N1" you do mean the first night/start of the game, not the most recent night phase, right? I also think that you shouldn't tell us who it is even if your win condition's definitively failed, since that narrows mafia's pool of "potentially valuable Town to pick off", if that makes sense? I mean, this is assuming you're town - I guess this claim doesn't necessarily indicate that - but assuming you're telling the truth, I'd think that would be probable since this win condition can be pretty anti-town and it doesn't sound like anyone has a win condition that's both this simple and decisively pro-their faction.


By N1, I meant this last most recent night, not the very first one; my role PM specifically clarified it.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 2, 2018)

Butterfree said:


> Stryke's claim strongly suggests he's town, I'd say - if you had a mafia member with that win condition, it would be trivial for them to just tell their fellow mafia members, "Hey, I only win if X is lynched, so let's not shoot them and grab a good chance to get a bandwagon going on them at some point instead."


Yeah, I mean that even as mafia, whatever random townie you pick could turn out to be a super useful power role that town would never want to lynch, or get nightkilled anyway by way of vig or redirector, so it's not impossible that that win condition could go to mafia, I think. It would just be easier and probably more likely to be pro-faction if it went to a mafia.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 2, 2018)

Oookay, kinda headfuzzed at the moment but that escalated quickly. Definitely agree with the no more sharing of doctor targets. Probably also a good idea for Stryke not to share his chosen target for his own safety, because if he happens to have picked a mafia member they might go after him just to stop him pushing a lynch on them later.

Also I doubt Gzhoom's role explicitly confirms town? I mean, that's a big chunk of the point of most communication-type roles, that you run the risk of getting cozy with someone dangerous and can never know. (Although it sure is fun when you realize you do in fact know your buddies are town, heh. I still remember that lover-fishing brother combo win I was part of in the early TCoD mafia days.) Also that would be insanely powerful, being able to communicate and investigate all at once? But I dunno, I'm talking for him, I guess he can confirm himself whether that's true.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 2, 2018)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Also that would be insanely powerful, being able to communicate and investigate all at once?


That’s true. I mostly said that because when I was looking up established roles similar to what Gzhoom claimed I found something called Masonizer, where if they target a mafia then they die, but on the flip side it confirms successful targets as town. But it’d be best for Gzhoom himself to weigh in on this, yeah.


----------



## Gzhoom (Feb 2, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> That’s true. I mostly said that because when I was looking up established roles similar to what Gzhoom claimed I found something called Masonizer, where if they target a mafia then they die, but on the flip side it confirms successful targets as town. But it’d be best for Gzhoom himself to weigh in on this, yeah.


Yeah, my role PM just says that I open communications with my target. I'll gladly ask Negrek and Butterfree if they're Mafia, but I can't very well gather if they're telling the truth.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 2, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> That’s true. I mostly said that because when I was looking up established roles similar to what Gzhoom claimed I found something called Masonizer, where if they target a mafia then they die, but on the flip side it confirms successful targets as town. But it’d be best for Gzhoom himself to weigh in on this, yeah.


Traditionally, the difference between masons and neighbors is that masons are confirmed town, but neighbors are not. (See the MafiaScum wiki, and here's the specific role Gzhoom's claiming.)


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh, okay, thanks for clearing that up. I’d thought there was something in the original claim post that made me think Masonizer could be a possibility, but after rereading I think I just got Gzhoom’s actual claim mixed up with overthinking, so never mind that then.


----------



## M&F (Feb 3, 2018)

*Late 24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 3, 2018)

In an effort to stave off a little future headfuzzing and to maybe see where we actually stand on the off chance we can get something done, a quick recap of everyone's status/claims/statements so far (quotation marks mean a description of a role/wincon without an actual full claim or statement):

*Gzhoom:* Roleclaim - Friendly Neighbor (Butterfree and Negrek vouch for him) | Wincon claim - Have an open line of communication with all living players when Town wins.

*Stryke:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - chooses a single player; that player must be lynched. Has been advised not to share the lynch target's name at this time.

*Flora:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - chooses a single player; that player must not be lynched.

*RedneckPhoenix:* Roleclaim - Doctor (can only protect each player once per game) | Wincon claim - No one must die for three phases in a row; RedneckPhoenix does not have to be the one who prevented the death. Still unclear whether it's any three consecutive phases (e.g., day 1 > night 1 > day 2) or three night phases specifically.

*I liek Squirtles:* Dead N0. Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - NA

*Keldeo:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "most mafia roles would make wincon be met; doesn't relate to role; wincon must be true at end of game but can't be revoked; wincon is an all-or-nothing deal"

*Cynder:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "has something to do with role, may be harmful"

*sanderidge:* Dead N1. Roleclaim - "something with a blockable night action" | Wincon claim - "does not align with role, is kind of annoying, has to be true by end of game"

*JackPK:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; the longer the game goes, the more likely it is to be met; wincon must be true at end of game but can't be revoked"

*Butterfree:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; not really under her control, will just have to see if it happens"

*Negrek:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "isn't difficult, isn't anti-town, can be true even after death; must be true at end of game but can't be revoked"

*Kratos Aurion:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; can be revoked/undone even without intentional intervention, but probably won't get in anyone's way/isn't negative; can't really be assisted"

*Zero Moment:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; he can 'start' his wincon but other players are required to meet the rest of the condition out of his control"

*Nira:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; must be true at end of game"

I kinda paraphrased to save space, but I think I've got the gist of everything. If anyone needs more clarification or I missed something I can post an updated list and maybe just go for verbatim quotes or something.

So... what next? Do we want to try and abstain and maybe see if we can move RP's goal along? (I'm not in love with that idea—with so little information at this point, the lynch is all the town really has—but I suppose if we were going to try it then early-game would be the time since there's still a bit of a buffer). Is it worth looking at inactivity? Honestly everyone's posted at least once but very few people have been super-talkative (really only Keldeo, pfft). Whoever's wincon sounds the most detrimental? Don't think we have enough info for that.

Additionally, is it worth giving additional instructions to Gzhoom, e.g. to maybe help further confirm him, or is there no way to do that without making him a bigger target? I don't want to give public directions to RP because that's just gonna help the mafia, but I would at the very least like to make use of what little we do have available, if that's possible.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 3, 2018)

btw it is just 3 phases like night-day-night


----------



## Gzhoom (Feb 3, 2018)

Butterfree has already helped me with figuring out a pretty good target for tonight. And, it’s one that should be a safe bet. Negrek has given me some input as well, so I think I’ve got tonight’s target figured out. Are there any suggestions anyone would like to make publicly about who I should target? Town only wins if we work together.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 3, 2018)

I guess in future nights, just target someone who you don't think the mafia will kill? (Knowing that the mafia know you'll probably do this, and knowing that they know you know they know this, and so on...) Since it sounds like you're already sure about who Butterfree and Negrek suggested, it would probably be good to just go for that person tonight so that if you die somehow, they can tell us who you targeted. 

I also think that considering two people have vouched for Gzhoom's claim, it's probably safe for you to tell him your role if you're his target tonight and you haven't already claimed.

Thanks for making that chart, Kratos! I think it could be important to note that sanderidge doesn't just have a blockable night action, she claimed to know that she was blocked. So she probably couldn't be a roleblocker or the like, because then she wouldn't know. I think the most likely possibilities are that she should have gotten a result but didn't (cop, tracker, watcher, oracle, etc.) or she protected ILS somehow and knew that she failed because he died (bodyguard, bus driver, deflector, etc.) Or I guess she could have been a vigilante who was trying to kill someone other than ILS, but I don't think a vig would do that on the first night.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 4, 2018)

Actually, after thinking about it some more I guess it's not really important what sanderidge's role was, since it's all just speculation if we try to figure it out now. I think we just need to assume that we are probably down either an inforole (so keeping any remaining inforoles alive is doubly important) or a protective role (so important roles might be night killed pretty soon after they claim.) Or, like, a bus driver or deflector or something wacky I haven't thought of.


----------



## M&F (Feb 4, 2018)

*24-hour time extension.* If there are no votes after 24 hours, a random lynch will be conducted and the Day will end.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh. I somehow missed the randlynch thing. I guess we have to actively *abstain*? (I'm at least assuming we're abstaining at this point? I'll retract if not.)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 4, 2018)

*Abstaining* seems pretty good.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 4, 2018)

*Abstain.*


----------



## M&F (Feb 5, 2018)

Is it filthy communist assembly if folks are chatting a lot around the well? Let's all hope not...

*No one has been lynched.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Feb 8, 2018)

Update the mafia properly _who_? I'm sorry, have you _seen_ the Fire Emblem Heroes update??

*No one has died.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 8, 2018)

Cool. I guess we abstain today so that RedneckPhoenix fulfills his win condition (unless someone has pressing evidence against someone?) and just keep talking about what people think about the game? I thought yesterday's discussion was kind of productive, even though it didn't ultimately lead to a lynch. 

Although I guess in the absence of any incriminating results we might just be abstaining anyway, I think we should probably try and guarantee what win conditions we can now even though that'll make him a big mafia target, since we don't know whether a chance like this will come up again. (This is if he's telling the truth, of course, but I'm strongly inclined to think he is.) 

Actually, since mafia know who they targeted they might know which heal RedneckPhoenix used up, so if they tried to kill him tonight and he healed himself, then they might just try again and render the win condition thing moot. But I think there's still merit to keeping quiet about who the target was either way, just in case mafia actually got stopped by someone else, or idled or something.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 8, 2018)

I agree with probably trying to fulfill individual win conditions as far as we can, if only because incentives are a little wonky in this game - technically people don't have any reason to really play town _unless_ their individual win condition is fulfilled.

And yeah, RedneckPhoenix should probably not reveal who he healed, since that gives the mafia significant information about who might be healed on future nights. I suggest any other active healer probably stay quiet for now as well.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 8, 2018)

(pssst hey just saying if we're trying to fulfill conditions could we maybe abstain today that'd be nice)


----------



## Gzhoom (Feb 8, 2018)

Stryke can talk with me privately now. Is there anyone in particular that you guys would like for me to open comms with tonight? Town-implied players would be better targets, so I'll have a good idea of the alignment of the player I'm talking to, but I'm open to ideas.


----------



## Stryke (Feb 8, 2018)

Gzhoom said:


> Stryke can talk with me privately now. Is there anyone in particular that you guys would like for me to open comms with tonight? Town-implied players would be better targets, so I'll have a good idea of the alignment of the player I'm talking to, but I'm open to ideas.


Can confirm this


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 8, 2018)

Well, that rules out a theory I had.

My theory was that Gzhoom was jailed last night. I was blocked from healing him. So, that means...

1. Either Gzhoom really did get jailed and is for some reason lying to us, or

2. I got roleblocked last night.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 8, 2018)

(sorry about the doublepost but I meant that Gzhoom is lying and somehow got Stryke into it. But I think that the simplest conclusion is the most likely so i probably just got roleblocked.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 8, 2018)

Huh. Not often you get a doctor that knows when they're blocked. I guess at least we know that the blocker (a blocker? multiple blockers/jailers? :/) is still running around somewhere.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 9, 2018)

How do you know you were blocked, RedneckPhoenix?


----------



## Flora (Feb 9, 2018)

So, uh, I got a bulletproof vest last night???

So that might be what stopped a murder yesterday, assuming someone else also obtained one. (That being said, that person...proooobably won't out themselves, hehe)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 9, 2018)

I was notified that my heal did not go through and that, if I choose, I can heal Gzhoom again.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2018)

(Sorry for not posting last phase, been busy w/ semester start + not having information)

Depending on how RP was relayed that his action didn't work, it might also imply that his action was redirected to someone he'd already healed.

NINJA EDIT:
Going by what RP said, yeah, I got a hunch that that was the result of some sort of redirection.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 9, 2018)

Mmm, I dunno, without the exact wording a straight block or redirect to invalid target sound about equally likely to me. One way or another, the block/redirect player isn't sounding very Town-aligned.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 10, 2018)

...which probably means they're not liable to claim, ugh (although it's good RedneckPhoenix's shot wasn't used up.) I guess Gzhoom could also have been protected but not roleblocked, like a jailor without the roleblocking? I guess that's kind of a farfetched role, though.

It seems like this is going to be another no-evidence day, so in the interest of not letting the thread fall into inactivity/getting a better handle on what people think of the game... who does everyone think _would_ be the most "town-implied" target for Gzhoom tonight? (He doesn't have to follow this, of course, I kind of just want to see where other people's heads are at if they answer.) Or in more general terms, going off what's in the thread, who do you think seems the most or the least towny and why?


----------



## Gzhoom (Feb 10, 2018)

I’m personally looking at RedneckPhoenix for most likely Townie. Town Healer seems like a pretty risky claim for someone Mafia, and I also find it unlikely that MF would’ve given a Mafia member the win condition of people _not_ dying consecutively. 

As a side note, I am a little suspicious of the fact that RedneckPhoenix’s win condition is no one dying and the Mafia have somehow been unable to kill anyone recently, but that could just as easily be a lucky role blocker or healer as it is RedneckPhoenix being Mafia and getting his Mafia friends to not kill each night.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 11, 2018)

I can't say I have much of a read on anyone playstyle-wise. Gzhoom's the one I most comfortable believing is town, not that that helps him much. RedneckPhoenix... I dunno, it seems a little weird that a doctor would claim so early and totally unprompted (especially after we might've lost an inforole... although I guess, if RP can be notified when his non-info action has failed, it's possible that the same was true for sanderidge), but he hasn't been counterclaimed yet and I guess that, if he isn't actually the doctor, he could be another townie making some kind of gambit or something. I'm more on the fence about him, but at the moment it balances out to the same as the I-don't-have-any-opinion-at-all read I have on everyone else.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 11, 2018)

Oops, sorry, I hadn't logged in and seen the thread until now.

I actually have potentially useful information! It either implicates Keldeo or suggests that there could be a night-action-scrambler in our midst.

Context: I'm a town-aligned "Roleblocker Who Needs to Feel Special", and my win condition is to have targeted five different players with my power by the end of the game. On Night 0 I didn't use it because I didn't want to muck things up for town and I thought it was reasonably likely we might go enough nights for me to be able to afford to abstain once; on Night 1 I used it on Flora; and on Night 2 (last night) I used it on Keldeo.

Since I roleblocked Keldeo and there was no death, the obvious conclusion is that she's the primary scum who's doing the killing. Alternatively, a night-action-scrambler may have made my action hit RedneckPhoenix instead of Keldeo. I suppose other options could involve multiple roleblockers/etc running about, but that's more speculative territory.

Not sure what we want to do with this information. Since there's a real chance a scrambler was involved, I'm tentatively not going to start a lynch mob yet and will vote to *abstain* to help meet Phoenix's win condition. But in the future, if no scrambler comes forward, I think Keldeo should certainly be a significant suspect.


----------



## M&F (Feb 11, 2018)

Peace continues to reign in Randtopia. See, everything's going great! What could possibly go wrong within the next several days?

*No one was lynched.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Feb 15, 2018)

The gears on the business wheel keep running oh so smoothly~

*No one has died.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Stryke (Feb 15, 2018)

Two days without a mafia kill? Are we just lucky, or should we start getting a bit concerned?


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 15, 2018)

For the record I was going to claim yesterday in response to JackPK's post because I didn't want to be blocked again, but the phase ended right before I could post - I wasn't intending to be evasive about that :( But my action went through last night, so I'm interested to know who JackPK did target before I claim today.

I don't think we should be too concerned about no mafia kills unless it's because of a poisoner or arsonist or something? The end result no matter why is that no town are being killed, which is pretty great for us because it just gives us free phases to gather more information and discuss the game.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 15, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> But my action went through last night, so I'm interested to know who JackPK did target before I claim today.


To clarify this part since it sounds kind of vague upon rereading, I mean that I'm going to claim this phase because I realize JackPK's block from the night before last makes me look really scummy, and last night's result doesn't exonerate me either. But since my action went through, knowing who was actually targeted (or if Jack targeted me and was blocked or something) could be important info and I don't want my claim to stall discussion.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 15, 2018)

Don't have much info but I met my wincon and I healed a target they were likely to choose.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh, yeah, and Gzhoom targetted me. I dunno if the flavor means anything but probably not.


----------



## Gzhoom (Feb 15, 2018)

RedneckPhoenix is right, I targeted him last night. Is there anyone else that you all think it would be advantageous for me to speak with privately? Town is doing great so far, looks like.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 15, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> But my action went through last night, so I'm interested to know who JackPK did target before I claim today.


Since my win condition depends on me targeting as many different people as possible, I didn't want to double-dip on you. Instead I targeted Cynder, who I more or less arbitrarily selected from among the people who seemed least active and therefore least likely to be doing something useful to town overnight.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 15, 2018)

Hm, that's interesting. I was actually going to suggest an inactive lynch now that we're safely beyond RP's wincon and these no-kill nights have given us a bit of a buffer—it's nice that we've all survived this long, but we've had like zero leads up until now and we can't coast forever—so I'm definitely curious as to what Cynder has to say as well as Keldeo.

Out of curiosity, since you've claimed, were you the one who blocked sanderidge? Not sure how many other blocking actions might be floating around out there to worry about. And Keldeo, you say you know your action went through tonight—do you have confirmation that it didn't go through when Jack says he blocked you?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 15, 2018)

Ahaha, wait, I can't read, you said you didn't act on N0, so you probably weren't responsible for sanderidge. :B So I guess there is something else going on. Good to know, I guess!


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 16, 2018)

JackPK said:


> Since my win condition depends on me targeting as many different people as possible, I didn't want to double-dip on you. Instead I targeted Cynder, who I more or less arbitrarily selected from among the people who seemed least active and therefore least likely to be doing something useful to town overnight.


That makes sense. Cynder, do you know whether Jack successfully blocked you last night? Actually, feel free to ignore this question but if you can say either way, I think full claiming would probably be a good idea as well, since we know mafia are at least paying attention to softclaims from the sanderidge kill.



			
				Kratos said:
			
		

> Keldeo, you say you know your action went through tonight—do you have confirmation that it didn't go through when Jack says he blocked you?


Yes, my action didn't go through n2.

Question for Kratos and anyone else who thinks we should lynch someone inactive today, who are you thinking about when you say inactive lynch and why? We likely have a decent lead over mafia right now because of the lack of kills, I agree that we should do something today, but I'm wondering because there are multiple people who haven't been posting very much - of them, who are the people you think are most likely to be mafia?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 16, 2018)

Honestly? Until Jack mentioned that he targeted Cynder last night, I didn't have a read on anyone in particular as mafia. This is a relatively slow game and so far everyone who hasn't outright claimed something has been hard to judge. Normally I only suggest inactive lynches when we have no other leads anyway, which as far as I could tell we didn't until Jack's targeting claims. There's a decent chance that people trying to fly under the radar are mafia, for one thing. And if we're basically guessing blindly and so might accidentally hit a quiet townie with an arbitrary lynch anyway, we might as well arbitrarily lynch someone who hasn't been making an effort to contribute to discussion.

So yeah, I was leaning toward Cynder solely because he was the most quiet in the absence of any actual information. Now that Jack's targeting might implicate him I feel a little more solid on that, although I do obviously still want to hear from him before moving forward.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 17, 2018)

Okay, thanks for humoring me. I would also like Cynder to chip in at some point today, but since he's been on without posting and the phase ends in less than a day, my relevant info:

I'm a cop. I investigated *Nira* as mafia last night, and I think the chances of that result having been messed with are pretty low. Previously I inspected JackPK n0 and Negrek on n1 and got innocent results for both, and I tried to investigate Nira n2 but the action failed due to Jack's block. (I'd guess the n0 sanderidge blocker and n2 RedneckPhoenix blocker/redirector are one and the same, meaning they probably didn't target Jack n2, but that's just a hunch.) My win condition is for me to be lynched - I've been ignoring it since it's very anti-town and I can't actively contribute to a town victory after it's met, but it's there.

I feel like everyone who has claimed seems pretty town, so tomorrow I guess we should focus within the people who haven't claimed, which actually isn't too many - Cynder, Butterfree, Kratos, ZM, Stryke, Flora, Negrek, and Nira, I think. And some of these have claimed their win conditions (Stryke, Flora), or are in Gzhoom's neighborhood so they might know something I don't (Butterfree, Stryke, Negrek), or seem town for another reason (Flora's claimed win condition would be super powerful on mafia, and I inspected Negrek as town).


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm down with *Nira*.

Though I know for a fact that some sort of redirection fuckery went on with Gzhoom on N2. Both RP and I targeted Gzhoom N2. RP was told that his thing didn't work right, and while I didn't get any feedback I'm _pretty damn sure_ my action was moved to someone else.
I suppose that would be a townie action, then, directing things away from Gzhoom since he was likely to be targeted by the Mafia that night.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 17, 2018)

Discussion in my next post, but I needed to work this out for myself, so here's a list of our current information (I just grabbed Kratos' old list and updated), by itself so it's easy to refer to:

Gzhoom: Roleclaim - Friendly Neighbor (Butterfree, Negrek, Stryke, and RedneckPhoenix vouch for him) | Wincon claim - Have an open line of communication with all living players when Town wins. | Targeted Negrek N0, Butterfree N1, Stryke N2, RedneckPhoenix N3

*Stryke:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - chooses a single player; that player must be lynched. Has been advised not to share the lynch target's name at this time.

*Flora:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - chooses a single player; that player must not be lynched. | Received a bulletproof vest N2

*RedneckPhoenix:* Roleclaim - Doctor (can only protect each player once per game) | Wincon claim - No one must die for three phases in a row; RedneckPhoenix does not have to be the one who prevented the death. *FULFILLED* | Targeted Gzhoom N2, but was blocked

*I liek Squirtles:* Dead N0. Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - NA

*Keldeo:* Roleclaim - Cop | Wincon claim - Must be lynched

*Cynder:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "has something to do with role, may be harmful"

*sanderidge:* Dead N1. Roleclaim - "something with a blockable night action" | Wincon claim - "does not align with role, is kind of annoying, has to be true by end of game"

*JackPK*: Roleclaim - Roleblocker | Wincon claim - target five different players by end of game | N0 no target, N1 Flora, N2 Keldeo, N3 Cynder

*Butterfree:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; not really under her control, will just have to see if it happens"

*Negrek:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "isn't difficult, isn't anti-town, can be true even after death; must be true at end of game but can't be revoked"

Kratos Aurion: Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; can be revoked/undone even without intentional intervention, but probably won't get in anyone's way/isn't negative; can't really be assisted"

Zero Moment: Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; he can 'start' his wincon but other players are required to meet the rest of the condition out of his control" | Targeted Gzhoom N2, but was redirected

Nira: Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; must be true at end of game"


----------



## Negrek (Feb 17, 2018)

Okay, so N2 has turned out to be very strange. At first I thought it could all be explained by someone redirecting everything that would have hit Gzhoom to Flora, which would imply that Zero Moment is the guy giving out bulletproof vests. BUT:

1) This wouldn't have caused RedneckPhoenix's action to fail, unless he was lying about who he'd targeted: he said he healed me and Butterfree, so a heal for Flora should have gone through fine
2) Someone DID successfully target Gzhoom that night. It wasn't me and I'll leave it up to him if he wants to elaborate, but clearly it can't be the case that everything got redirected away from him.

So I'm actually starting to lean towards there being a roleblocker who was responsible for blocking RNP's heal and some other action manipulation going on that accounts for ZM being adamant that he got redirected. Alternatively someone among Gzhoom, Flora, ZM, and RNP is a lying liar who lies.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 17, 2018)

Since I effed up the formatting on the last one and realized that I forgot to include, among other things, Keldeo's inspection results, here is a _new and improved_ infopost:

*Gzhoom:* Roleclaim - Friendly Neighbor (Butterfree, Negrek, Stryke, and RedneckPhoenix vouch for him) | Wincon claim - Have an open line of communication with all living players when Town wins. | Targeted Negrek N0, Butterfree N1, Stryke N2, RedneckPhoenix N3

*Stryke:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - chooses a single player; that player must be lynched. Has been advised not to share the lynch target's name at this time.

*Flora:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - chooses a single player; that player must not be lynched. | Received a bulletproof vest N2

*RedneckPhoenix:* Roleclaim - Doctor (can only protect each player once per game) | Wincon claim - No one must die for three phases in a row; RedneckPhoenix does not have to be the one who prevented the death. *FULFILLED* | Healed Negrek and Stryke (exact nights unspecified); targeted Gzhoom N2, but was blocked

*I liek Squirtles:* Dead N0. Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - NA

*Keldeo:* Roleclaim - Cop | Wincon claim - Must be lynched | Inspected JackPK N0 (innocent), Negrek N1 (innocent), Nira N2 (blocked), Nira N3 (mafia)

*Cynder:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "has something to do with role, may be harmful"

*sanderidge:* Dead N1. Roleclaim - "something with a blockable night action" | Wincon claim - "does not align with role, is kind of annoying, has to be true by end of game"

*JackPK*: Roleclaim - Roleblocker | Wincon claim - target five different players by end of game | N0 no target, N1 Flora, N2 Keldeo, N3 Cynder

*Butterfree:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; not really under her control, will just have to see if it happens"

*Negrek:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "isn't difficult, isn't anti-town, can be true even after death; must be true at end of game but can't be revoked"

*Kratos Aurion:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; can be revoked/undone even without intentional intervention, but probably won't get in anyone's way/isn't negative; can't really be assisted"

*Zero Moment: Roleclaim* - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; he can 'start' his wincon but other players are required to meet the rest of the condition out of his control" | Targeted Gzhoom N2, but was redirected

*Nira:* Roleclaim - NA | Wincon claim - "does align with role; must be true at end of game"


----------



## Negrek (Feb 17, 2018)

btw, Jack, you can feel free to block me tonight to help get your win condition; it won't have any effect on me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 17, 2018)

Now things are getting interesting! *Nira*'s good with me, absent some kind of explanation (and I would still like to hear from Cynder sometime soon, too).

Thanks for updating my list, Negrek!


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 18, 2018)

This is restating what's in the list but just so it's all in one place, I think this is everything that people have said so far or that we can surmise about n2 actions:

The mafia didn't successfully kill anyone
Gzhoom and Stryke say Gzhoom successfully targeted Stryke
RNP says he targeted Gzhoom but his shot was refunded (so he could have been redirected to Negrek or Stryke, or blocked, or something else)
Negrek says someone, not Negrek, successfully targeted Gzhoom
ZM says he targeted Gzhoom but believes he was redirected
Flora says she received a bulletproof vest
JackPK says he targeted me
I say I targeted Nira but was told the action failed
Hmm, I guess this isn't that helpful other than telling us that there's some sort of redirecting or other manipulative ability still out there. I don't think we will be able to understand what happened that night until more people claim, and we might not even then.

RedneckPhoenix, I don't know if you'll see this before the day ends but since you've already claimed, could you clarify what nights you healed Stryke and Negrek?

Also, I don't know if he was considering it but I think Gzhoom should target someone besides me tonight. Maybe the people in his neighborhood know better, but I don't think it would be worthwhile since I can say my results in the thread and I'm inclined to die before town wins.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 18, 2018)

n0: negrek
n1: negrek stryke (forgot i could only heal each person once)
n2: gzhoom


----------



## M&F (Feb 18, 2018)

A cop? In this land that breathes free from the state? Well, whoever's running that bavarian fire drill seems to have struck upon something truly disturbing: an insurance scam... wait, no, stop reacting, I'm not done! Insurance scams are fine. But this one is just disgusting. It's not for personal gain, see? There's a whole _group_ involved. A truste!

Fortunately, everyone in Randtopia lives ever ready for the day when violence will be needed, or at least sufficiently justified. That vile firm was raided, and their CEO, *Nira*, was attacked by a mob.

... But that's too collective for anyone's tastes, so they all soon divided up to fight on the fact that they had no idea who to collect all the life insurace premiums from.

*Nira was lynched. They were Mafia.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Feb 21, 2018)

Hankering to protect their lifestyle and ideals, the citizens think about what they could do to stop further incidents like the one that will go down in history as Insurancegatinggate... But associating with other citizens for that purpose would be counter to those lifestyle and ideals! Obviously, the only solution is to go full survivalist.

It's a quiet day in Randtopia.

*No one has died.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 21, 2018)

*Cynder*, could you claim your role and win condition?


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 21, 2018)

(The vote is just to get his attention, since he hasn’t responded to previous questions)


----------



## Gzhoom (Feb 21, 2018)

Keldeo can speak with me freely now. Is there anyone who could help give any information on Cynder? Town seems to be getting really lucky on night actions, or else the Mafia is up to something.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 22, 2018)

Honestly, the lack of nightkills does make me kinda nervous... Bringing back good memories of ORAS mafia, tho.

tbh up until Nira flipped I was wondering whether we might actually all be town and were supposed to win by figuring that out and coordinating wincons as best as possible. I guess not, but I've got nothing. Might as well see what Cynder has to say.


----------



## M&F (Feb 22, 2018)

Alright, hold on, discussion suspended; I've received a Day action but I can't process it properly until I'm home, which will be several hours.


----------



## M&F (Feb 22, 2018)

The quiet in Randtopia is suddenly disrupted by the sound of gunshots. Many hurry outside, just about ready to fight off (or with) an entire revolution... but all they find is one dead guy in the street.

*Stryke is dead. He was Town.

The Day counter is reset. 72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 22, 2018)

Well. That's an interesting choice.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 22, 2018)

o... kay... ?

Uh. While we're figuring that out/waiting for Cynder to claim, did you get any new results, Keldeo?


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 22, 2018)

Yeahh, this is pretty suspicious. Either we're absurdly lucky or we have some kind of arsonist etc. scenario going on (or I guess, the mafia have some very pro-town win conditions?).

It would be an amusing twist if actually there were no real mafia and Nira was some kind of anomaly, but probably not. I guess no one wants to admit to killing Stryke? I definitely wasn't expecting mafia with daykills to be a thing, but otherwise why would they be so desperate to target Stryke now?


----------



## Negrek (Feb 23, 2018)

Whoever's giving out rifles ought to claim and say who they've targeted, because that was probably whoever they sent one to last night, and they're probably mafia.


----------



## Flora (Feb 23, 2018)

w...what.

also, I coulda SWORN I posted this yesterday....but RIP my win condition! This is gonna sound ultra scummy, because goddamn my luck, but the player I picked to not-lynch is Nira X_X

but on the OTHER hand: my role! I'm a Reluctant Protector, which means if someone gets lynched, I can protect someone from nightkills in the next night phase! I picked Phoenix for....obvious reasons....so that may explain the not-death?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 24, 2018)

Fine, I guess I'll claim since it might help to clear some things up.

I'm the Gun Pusher. Each night I can send someone either a Gun(TM) or BulletSuit(TM). I can't target someone twice in a row, or give someone a second of either, but if they've used one up I can restock it. My wincon is for a player with a Gun(TM) to killed by another player during the day, by a Gun(TM).
My actions this game has been as follows:
*N0:* Gun(TM) Shipment to Negrek
*N1:* Gun(TM) Shipment to Kratos Aurion 
*N2:* BulletSuit(TM) Shipment to Gzhoom—_redirected to Flora?_
*N3:* Gun(TM) Shipment to JackPK
*N4:* BulletSuit(TM) Shipment to Keldeo

So the only people that should have a Gun(TM) are Negrek, Kratos, or JackPK.
Kratos is the only player of the three that isn't confirmed innocent, as far as I remember.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 24, 2018)

Huh. Well, that explains some things. So, Negrek/Kratos/JackPK, any of you got anything to confess?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't know about any redirection on N2, but there must've been some on N1 because I've definitely never received any sort of item.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 24, 2018)

Zero Moment's story checks out as far as I'm concerned; I did receive a gun on Night 0, which is how I knew that there were some floating around out there and why I think that's what probably killed Stryke. Haven't used mine yet, though.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 25, 2018)

I can confirm I got a BulletSuit last night. It also arrived having taken damage, which I'm pretty sure means that the mafia tried to target me and that's where the missing nightkill went. This makes me a little more willing to trust that ZM is town, since scum inventor ZM has no reason at all to block his own faction's nightkill of a claimed cop or, even if he didn't know for some reason that I was going to be targeted last night, to give a bulletproof vest to me given my claim.

But more to the point of what to do today, I investigated Cynder as mafia last night. (Maybe I'm not being paranoid enough, but) I don't think that the mafia would both try to kill me and try to mess with my result in the same night, so I'm going to renew that vote unless anyone else has something to say about *Cynder*. Alternatively, if multiple Guns can be used in the same day, someone with a Gun can shoot Cynder to extend the day since I'm pretty sure at this point that he's mafia, and we can continue to discuss the ZM/Kratos situation.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 25, 2018)

fuck it, my wincon's achieved already.

*cynder*, what say you in your defense?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm fine with voting *Cynder* for now. Kratos should probably claim today, and likely be blocked tonight anyways, unless of course someone wants to shoot them now.

As for the game state, it looks like it'll be about 6:2 Town/Mafia by the morning, at least. Things are looking well.
Actually, as far as I can tell, the only people that are more or less not yet confirmed innocent are Kratos, Butterfree, and Flora. Should be a cinch.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 25, 2018)

Okay, let's go *Cynder*.


----------



## M&F (Feb 25, 2018)

Ignoring the smoking gun by their feet -- what are they going to do, propose gun control? -- the citizens of Randtopia instead begin to notice the suspicious disappearance of proeminent businessman *Cynder*. Quickly, a party is assembled... to loot his mansion, of course.

The burgl- claimants of property by means of superior fitness do manage to find the missing man after all; by work of some bizarre incident, he seems to have gotten himself tied up and gagged in the deepest chamber of his own basement. The citizens saw, and went right back to lifting as many expensive objects as they could carry, emboldened by the knowledge that their previous owner was powerless to stop them. The more they took, however, the more they started to stumble across disturbing discoveries as to just what the enterpreneur had been up to...

When the mobbed people return to the deepest chamber, carrying a different purpose and different blunt objects, Cynder is just as helpless as before. At least, he somehow appears elated as he's struck down.

*Cynder is dead. He was Mafia.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Feb 28, 2018)

Businesses thrive as the dead businessman's money is removed from the hoard where it was before and recirculated. Although they might just not thrive for much longer if this "lynching businessmen" deal catches on.

*No one was killed.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 28, 2018)

...heh. Oh, well. I thought I could have one last moment of fun, but you lot won't even let me have that, will you? :V It's all right; I know when I've been thoroughly outplayed. Well done, town, very well coordinated. Enjoy whatever's left, eh?

(Although for the record, I was being entirely honest when I said I never received any items! Bloody redirector. Ends up getting fingers pointed at me correctly, but for something I didn't actually do!)


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 1, 2018)

Not gonna lie, Kratos, I actually thought you could've been the inventor up until ZM claimed just because of what you said about your role d1, haha.

Three mafia kind of seems like too few, but pretty much everyone besides Kratos and ZM has been mechanically confirmed somehow at this point - I think the only possibilities are like, (1) Flora or JackPK is a godfather or similar mafia role that inspects innocent; (2) ZM is actually scum who did that night action to get late-game town credit; or (3) Gzhoom is a scum neighborizer with a great fake claim. 

So I guess we could go for Kratos today, or we could try to get as many win conditions as we can and then try and lynch Kratos? From what they've said, RedneckPhoenix, and I think JackPK if he's been blocking someone different every night since n1, have their win conditions fulfilled already, so it's not like no one will win if the town win condition is fulfilled.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 1, 2018)

*raises hand*

Okay, so. I'm the Turncoat, which means that whenever I would die (except by lynching), I switch alignment instead. I'm actually technically mafia-aligned right now, after having been targeted (presumably by the mafia) - _but_ my individual win condition is to have changed alignment at least twice and no more than three times by the end of the game, and I've only changed once, so there's literally no actual reason for me to be playing pro-mafia right now.

So if we're going to lynch Kratos, can someone (Negrek?) please shoot me first so I go back to town-aligned and can win with you? :D

I _am_ slightly wary of the possibility that Kratos could be some flavor of alien, though.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 1, 2018)

Ach, I thought it would for a moment, but unfortunately your ability almost certainly wouldn't activate my win condition, since you're not actually dying.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 1, 2018)

kay

Well, I am mighty suspicious of all this... it sounded like Cynder managed to fulfill his win condition by dying yesterday, and we have _another_ no-death night and Kratos basically saying "lynch me bro," and I do worry if the mafia are setting up some gambit to fulfill their win conditions and then just win, although they would _appear_ to be far behind, but idk.

Personally, I choose a player each night, and then if that player is lynched during the following day I get a point. Three points to fulfill my personal win condition. Which I *thought* was going to be pretty easy because you have a decent amount of lynches in most games, but we've only actually had two and I only guessed Cynder correctly. >>; I have Kratos set as my lynch target for today.

So I wouldn't mind a couple more days to clear out win conditions if other people are down, but that's prooooobably not really a good idea, we shouldn't give the mafia any opportunity to get back in the game if in fact Kratos is the last one and they're basically cornered.

Probably the _safest_ thing is actually for me to shoot Kratos, assuming that wouldn't trigger an alien activation? At which point we could lynch Butterfree, which if she's telling the truth should simply flip her back to innocent and if Kratos is actually the last true mafia end the game there. Would not allow most people who haven't gotten their wincon in to actually achieve it, but I think that would probably best cover all contingencies?


----------



## Negrek (Mar 1, 2018)

oh wait Butterfree's power stipulates she can't die by lynching

Well, I think shooting Kratos would probably be safer than lynching, but I can probably just... ask whether the Gun(tm) kill would count for an activated alien's wincon or not.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 1, 2018)

nvm I don't think there's any way I could word that question where MF would actually answer it and/or it would give any useful information.

So, I guess... Do we lynch Kratos today? Do we shoot them? Do we do neither?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 1, 2018)

Y'all give me way too much credit. I'm just tired of continuing a game where I've obviously been completely shut down, tbh. Even if RP ran out of heals and ZM's bulletproof suits are only one-use or whatever, I'm kinda not interested in going through the amount of time it would take to pick all of you off one by one when you were obviously going to figure out I was mafia today, or within a day at the least! C'mon, just graciously accept your victory and let's move on to the next one, where I can hopefully play the alignment I'm way better at. :p (Or maybe I won't join the immediate next one due to needing to focus on other things for a moment, but at some point in the near future!)

And, I mean... I guess if any of the remaining open wincons are fulfillable quickly, then sure, you could help everyone else win, but just dragging this out while I sit in a corner and do nothing seems kind of cruel otherwise...?

I'm sure this is more than a little disappointing for MF, but I guess he can wring a little more enjoyment over watching you all squirm over whether I'm an alien or not. I feel like I'm being a bad sport for saying this, and I'm sorry for that, but I've kinda checked out at this point.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 1, 2018)

well, there should be more than two guns floating around, so just shoot both of them and get it over with
kratos first


----------



## Negrek (Mar 1, 2018)

Oh, right, forgot that Jack should still have his gun. In which case, does anyone object to us shooting Butterfree, and then Kratos?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 1, 2018)

I'd rather Kratos first, to get that over with. Since Butterfree is still mafia the day will go on.


----------



## M&F (Mar 1, 2018)

Alright, I have a day action. Discussion suspended until I can process it properly.


----------



## M&F (Mar 1, 2018)

When nearly a dozen gunshots rung out at once, some thought they'd merely heard fireworks, and others lunged, hoping that another snotty businessman had been killed. Alas, the source of the noise could only be traced back to the modest home of *Flora*, who lay spilled over her windowsill, a revolver in her hand -- and ten gunshots on her back, somehow blasted off the small arsenal she'd been keeping mounted on her wall. Perhaps she should've pointed those in a different direction?

The guns were readily looted, but they couldn't fetch much of a price -- why buy used, when you can so readily get a fresh weapon?

*Flora is dead. She was Town.

The Day counter is reset. 72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 1, 2018)

goddamnit which one of you fucks shot our townie


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 2, 2018)

what


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 2, 2018)

Also, I'm not convinced the game wouldn't end if Kratos died as the last mafia member? I'm mafia-_aligned_ right now, but I don't get any factional powers, so I can't make nightkills.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 2, 2018)

Town wins when all mafia-aligned players are dead, which from what you said seems to include you, so I think killing Kratos and then "killing" you should end this if Kratos is the last mafia.


----------



## M&F (Mar 2, 2018)

One *Ghzoom* and one *Negrek* find each other amidst the confusion of the gunshot scene.

"Whatcha doin'?"
"Nothing, just... writing a letter to my sister."
"Cool."
"Yeah, it's pretty crazy, I, uh... haven't seen her in years, it's uh... it's weird, because-"
_mmm whatcha saaaaay_

*Negrek is dead. They were Town.

The Day counter is reset. 72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 2, 2018)

One: What the fuck
Two: I've just been informed that my win condition has been fulfilled
Three: It would be nice if JackPK would come online to confirm if he ever received my Gun(TM)


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 2, 2018)

Also Four: this confirms that Flora had previously taken a shot to the BulletSuit(TM) that came her way


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 2, 2018)

can we take a shot until some power we had no idea about kills us all
i'm gettin antsy


----------



## Gzhoom (Mar 2, 2018)

Okay so I just tried to shoot Butterfree to switch her alignment, but I guess it got redirected to Negrek? Is there a redirector for Day Actions? Or something about the Gun(TM)s that don't work on her for some reason?

I think maybe we should go ahead and take out Kratos though? But now that Negrek is dead we don't have a gun to do it with unless JackPK got Zero's.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 2, 2018)

Fuck it, just lynch *Kratos*


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 2, 2018)

@_@ Maybe any redirections registered last night are still in effect for day actions? That's pretty bastardy though.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 2, 2018)

*kratos*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 4, 2018)

Man, the Flora flip is messing with my head. Gzhoom claimed privately to me on the 21st, prior to ZM's claim in the thread, that he had been given a bulletproof vest. But 2 people have said they received vests, and ZM must have given out guns for the other 4 nights: since ZM says his win condition was fulfilled after Gzhoom shot Negrek, we know Negrek didn't use the n0 gun, meaning there must be 4 guns to account for the 3 day kills that have occurred unless mafia have a day kill separate from guns. Also, Negrek or Stryke can't have secretly also been a bulletproof vest giver or something, since Gzhoom himself said to me that no one in the neighborhood had stepped up claiming to be one. So I think what Gzhoom's said doesn't quite add up with ZM's claim.

Gzhoom also claimed that he was actually a masonizer and would target Kratos last night to check their alignment, but he should be dead if he did that without some sort of protection, although I guess Flora or RNP could have healed him. (Apologies if I'm messing up some sort of grand reveal of this tomorrow, but he indicated that he was okay with claiming in-thread a couple days ago and I guess was too busy to do so. See the first word of each sentence in this, this, this, and this for clues he's been leaving.) And though Kratos being a day action redirector or something isn't out of the question, now he's shot Negrek, the only other person with a gun.

Well, *Kratos* is probably still the way to go today - I'm skeptical about there being an alien-type in this game - but I think we should look more closely at either Gzhoom or ZM tomorrow because their stories seem to contradict each other, even though both their flavor claims seem to match up. We also only have Butterfree's word that she's mafia aligned right now, but with seemingly no more guns in the picture, I think we might end up needing to lynch her anyway? I guess we'll see.


----------



## Gzhoom (Mar 4, 2018)

I targeted Kratos and nothing happened, but my vest is now broken. Which means Kratos is Mafia, unless someone redirected or something.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 4, 2018)

What night did you get the vest? n2?


----------



## Gzhoom (Mar 4, 2018)

I got one when I opened comms with Stryke, and then I got another after I opened comms with you (idk if that means the first one was ever broken, but I was never notified if it was).


----------



## Gzhoom (Mar 4, 2018)

Which was N2, yeah, after I had opened comms with Negrek and Butterfree.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 4, 2018)

Wait, Gzhoom _actually got_ the BulletSuit(TM) I gave him and _let me believe for 3 Days_ that it had been redirected to Flora? What the fuck, dude?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 4, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> But 2 people have said they received vests, and ZM must have given out guns for the other 4 nights: since ZM says his win condition was fulfilled after Gzhoom shot Negrek, we know Negrek didn't use the n0 gun, meaning there must be 4 guns to account for the 3 day kills that have occurred unless mafia have a day kill separate from guns.


I've given out 4 Gun(TM)s and 2 BulletSuit(TM)s.


----------



## Gzhoom (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh, sorry, Zero. I was hoping Flora would claim that they got the Suit and tip me off that they were Mafia. I forgot to tell you after they died that I got it.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 5, 2018)

Again, I'm mafia-_aligned_, but if Kratos is the last actual proper mafia, the game is presumably going to end when we kill Kratos, because I can't nightkill - the mafia'd be helpless.

Again, I would very much prefer if somebody could flip me back to town before that happens. ZM could give somebody else a gun overnight and (assuming Kratos doesn't decide to be a pal and flip me) they could do it tomorrow before we lynch Kratos, if we wait? I'm not going to _demand_ we drag out the game just for my sake (I'm not in any position to make demands), but it would be nice, if anyone else hasn't fulfilled their win condition yet.

(Also backing up that Gzhoom claimed privately to actually function as a Masonizer, i.e. unable to recruit mafia. That's why we've been talking about people in the neighborhood as being confirmed town. That being said, Gzhoom's _initial_ claim to me was actually that he was a Neighborizer, followed up with "Actually, I was lying in the thread, I'm the Creepy Neighbor and I die if I target mafia." I always found that a little weird and suspicious.)


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 5, 2018)

(As for you only having my word for me being mafia-aligned right now... well, it'd be pretty silly of me, if I had this role but were currently town-aligned, to actively ask to be punted over to the obvious losing team.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 5, 2018)

Which Night did you get flipped, Butterfree?

Also, for those of you that received them, did the PM actually name the items as Gun(TM) and BulletSuit(TM)? Cause that's what they're called in my Role PM, but I don't know if MF followed through with the flavortext.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah, the PM named the product.



Gzhoom said:


> Oh, sorry, Zero. I was hoping Flora would claim that they got the Suit and tip me off that they were Mafia. I forgot to tell you after they died that I got it.


But Flora is town, and she said she received a vest days before ZM claimed. Why would she say she got a vest if she didn't know there was someone giving them out, and ZM didn't even target her that night? If I'm understanding this right, you're claiming to have received vests on the same nights that two people, one of whom is flipped town, also said they received vests. I guess this could be mechanically explainable but it still seems kind of fishy.



			
				Butterfree said:
			
		

> Again, I'm mafia-aligned, but if Kratos is the last actual proper mafia, the game is presumably going to end when we kill Kratos, because I can't nightkill - the mafia'd be helpless.


I don't think the game will end once we kill Kratos because you will be mafia-aligned and still alive, which means the town factional win condition won't be fulfilled unless you don't count as a mafia-aligned player for some reason. But I think what to do to flip you back tomorrow is still pretty similar? ZM can give someone he thinks is town a gun tonight, that person can shoot you, and the game will end if there are no more mafia alive. If there's still mafia alive, we have the rest of that day to figure out who.


----------



## Gzhoom (Mar 5, 2018)

Keldeo said:


> But Flora is town, and she said she received a vest days before ZM claimed. Why would she say she got a vest if she didn't know there was someone giving them out, and ZM didn't even target her that night? If I'm understanding this right, you're claiming to have received vests on the same nights that two people, one of whom is flipped town, also said they received vests. I guess this could be mechanically explainable but it still seems kind of fishy.


What I meant was that I saw ZM’s post about thinking that my vest had been redirected to Flora, and instead of confirming that I got it, I was waiting for Flora to respond to see if she claimed to have gotten a vest that night, at which point I’d know she was scummy.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 5, 2018)

At that point, Flora had already said that she had received a vest, though? Her post is #87 and ZM's is #130.


----------



## Gzhoom (Mar 5, 2018)

Right, but I got a vest N2, so I knew that what Flora was saying was true. I was waiting to see if someone else would try to corroborate that, or if Flora would say anything else that would dig them into a deeper lie-hole. But Flora ended up dying anyway and I forgot to tell ZM afterward that I had gotten the vest N2.


----------



## M&F (Mar 5, 2018)

"Please, kill me." A tired voice cries out from a high balcony. "Please, kill me."

A gunshot rings out, and someone is dead -- but not the person who is crying out.

"I've done terrible things." The energy in the voice continues to grow lower. "I've betrayed everything that Randtopia stands for." Nothing. "I did some murders! You know, steal from a thief, right..." More gunshots, still nothing.

"Oh, for crying out loud! Will you all please stop killing yourselves and start killing me?!"

Finally, the thorougly frustrated *Kratos Aurion* leaps from the balcony... and safely lands into the arms of a crowd.

"Fuck's sake, man."

And those were their last words before the arms of the crowd grew less merciful.

*Kratos Aurion is dead. They were mafia.

72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Mar 8, 2018)

Horrific screams awaken the city at night. It was not another squall of gunshots, or even someone losing a lot of money... But to be frank, no one could tell just _what_ happened.

All anyone could tell is that *Ghzoom* had completely disappeared, and that something or another happened to *Keldeo*, as their corpse lay a mangled, drawn-in mess of flesh with a widely open mouth and two pools of thick scarlet goop where there should be eyes.

The citizens who saw raced away from the scene -- _someone_ had to be the first to claim the rights to those ideas for a horror movie!

*Ghzoom is dead. He was Town.

Keldeo is dead. They were Town.

72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 8, 2018)

Oookay, so Kratos presumably wasn't the last mafia.

I'm guessing Gzhoom died by targeting a mafia member and Keldeo was the mafia target? Unfortunately Gzhoom didn't tell me whom he planned to target; did he mention it to anyone else? It must have been either Zero Moment or JackPK, since RedneckPhoenix and I are already part of the neighborhood.

Did anyone get a gun, and could they please try to flip me?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 9, 2018)

hhhhhhhhh


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 9, 2018)

Well, there's some fuckery going on.
Butterfree and RP have been defacto cleared by Gzhoom (though Butterfree is 'temporarily' Mafia), and JackPK was cleared by Keldeo.
We know that 1) Gzhoom visited a Mafia member and died from it, and 2) Keldeo was _apparently_ targeted by a night kill.
JackPK hasn't been on in two weeks, so beyond being already cleared he couldn't send in a kill anyways.
So. In a sense, this almost implicates me. But that doesn't make any sense: I have been confirmed to be the one handing out the BulletSuit(TM)s. Why would a Mafia member not only hand out defensive tools to innocent players, but to the _most important_ ones, i.e. the Mason and Cop?
My current working theory is that Butterfree, the last remaining Mafia-aligned player, has inherited the night kill, and killed Keldeo last night.
This doesn't explain what the hell happened to Gzhoom last night– maybe one of the Mafia had a delayed kill or revenge kill mechanic– but that's all I've got.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 9, 2018)

hmmmmmm...
*Butterfree*.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 9, 2018)

Zero Moment said:
			
		

> My current working theory is that Butterfree, the last remaining Mafia-aligned player, has inherited the night kill, and killed Keldeo last night.


I did not. I can't inherit the nightkill any more than something like a terrorist could; I asked MF about this early in the game. If I'm mafia-aligned, I can win with the mafia, but I don't gain any factional powers or abilities. It wouldn't really make sense for me to be able to inherit the nightkill: I'm not actually permanently mafia-aligned, and yet again, I'm unable to win altogether in my current state, so I have literally no motive to play pro-mafia whatsoever even if I _had_ inherited the nightkill: I _can't win unless you flip me back to town first_. So even if I'd inherited the kill, the sensible thing for me to do would be to either 1) shoot myself, or 2) if I'm not allowed to target myself, target no one (or the most inconsequential player possible), then come clean and go "Hey, guys, I inherited the nightkill but I still can't win as mafia so fuck the mafia, please shoot me and we all win." Shooting someone important and then feigning innocence would be ridiculous: all it'd mean is diminishing my own chances of winning. What you're really proposing is that I've been lying about my role or some part of it all along - that I actually _can_ win right now as mafia, say. But if that were the case, and I had inherited the nightkill and successfully gotten two people killed last night, why on earth would I have killed someone important and then still pleaded for someone to try to kill me today? If my plan were to actually try to win as mafia, I'd have claimed I got flipped again last night and tried to feign innocence from there; if my plan _were_ for someone to flip me back, then the logic above applies and I wouldn't have made an incriminating nightkill.



			
				Zero Moment said:
			
		

> So. In a sense, this almost implicates me. But that doesn't make any sense: I have been confirmed to be the one handing out the BulletSuit(TM)s. Why would a Mafia member not only hand out defensive tools to innocent players, but to the most important ones, i.e. the Mason and Cop?


To give yourself credibility so you could later make a claim such as this? My behaviour here wouldn't make sense as credibility-seeking, but yours would.

As far as I'm concerned it's either you or JackPK, and since JackPK was inspected as innocent, I'm inclined to assume it's you, particularly since you also conveniently didn't mention what you did last night. I'm going *Zero Moment*, but if JackPK has anything to say, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 9, 2018)

(There's also just the general bit where my theory just involves you being mafia and Gzhoom targeting you as one of the remaining players not in the neighborhood, whereas your theory relies on some other mystery mechanic killing Gzhoom since he couldn't have tried to recruit me again.)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm conflicted because you could totally just be a vanilla turncoat instead of this MF turncoat that can swap back and forth.

I dunno. I'll have to think long and hard.

*Retract Vote*, just in case.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 9, 2018)

Whoops, yikes, one thing IRL led to another and this game slipped through the cracks — sorry about that! I haven't sent in any night actions since the last day I mentioned doing so, and all this that's happening is too chaotic for me to quite make sense of at the moment, so I guess I'm just in favor of whatever the rest of the bandwagon does? Butterfree's post makes sense to me, so I guess I'll vote for *Zero Moment* and hope Butterfree gets flipped back? But I'll try to keep a (better) eye on the thread so I can change my vote if a more persuasive argument shows up.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 10, 2018)

Butterfree said:


> To give yourself credibility so you could later make a claim such as this? My behaviour here wouldn't make sense as credibility-seeking, but yours would.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned it's either you or JackPK, and since JackPK was inspected as innocent, I'm inclined to assume it's you, particularly since you also conveniently didn't mention what you did last night. I'm going *Zero Moment*, but if JackPK has anything to say, I'd love to hear it.


_Still_ doesn't make any sense, since we _know_ that my gear had saved them from a couple of kills. It's just a stretch to think that saving people is me doing some sort of long game.

Speaking of Gun(TM)s, I tried to give Keldeo on last night, but he's not around anymore to use it. JackPK _should_ still have the one I sent to him N3, though. In which case he should shoot Butterfree to flip her.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 10, 2018)

Maybe Jack is mafia, Gzhoom tried to Neighborize him and died, before Jack killed Keldeo.

It's a guess.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 10, 2018)

...wait jack hasn't been on nvm


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 10, 2018)

JackPK, did you receive a gun?


----------



## M&F (Mar 11, 2018)

That touchy-feely trust thing never jived much with the citizens of Randtopia after several generations of ideological brainwashing, but the remaining survivors of that particular city's maelstrom of violence eyed each other with a whole new level of distrust, their gazes practically dripping red with blood. In the heat of the moment, *JackPK* whips out his Gun(TM) and fires it against the man who shipped it off to him, despite being terrified of whether the article was even genuine.

But it was, and *Zero Moment* lay with a bullet through his head, a product of his own beliefs. The sound of the gunshot alone silenced the arguments — all those who remained stood struck by silence as the gun pusher's gunned-down corpse fell. In that moment, their minds couldn't help but wander to that strange enterpreneur from yesterday — the one who chose to expose their own wrongdoings and hurl themself to the wolves instead of continuing to live out the farce of Randtopia.

There seemed to be two choices. One could die like that weirdo Kratos Aurion, living honestly in their final moments... or one could die like Zero Moment, defeated by their own beliefs in the end. Perhaps, the time had come to abandon beliefs; perhaps, the time had come for Randtopia to end.

*Zero Moment is dead. He was Town.

50% of the presently living players are Mafia-aligned. Therefore, the game has come to an end, with the Mafia factional win condition being fulfilled.

The following are the winning players: Kratos Aurion.*

-----

Now there's an outcome absolutely no one expected, eh? Well, from where I was standing, it was a little easier to see that coming (... which is true of most statements I could make as the GM). I was in doubt as to whether I should include only guns or also vests, but I decided to throw in the vests on account of the sort of pace of deaths this game had the potential to develop... And while having three protective roles running around led to many consecutive no-deaths and a rapid loss of morale for team scum, it turns out I wasn't wrong about that rate of deaths after all -- Town lost their lead almost as quickly as they'd gained it.

I suppose the message here might be "never give up", but this did seem like a pretty hopeless situation for a normal game... however, this particular setup was always one where anything could happen, given that not everyone in the faction that's taken the lead has the same interests. I suppose the message is useful if I should ever run a setup like this some other time.

But, speaking of setups similar to other ones I've done in the past! I'm already preparing the next MFia, and I think we're ready to try out the Synergy mechanic from Pokkén Tournament Mafia again, alongside other new things yet! There's still a lot of tinkering I need to do in order to keep such an ambitious setup from crashing and burning completely, though, so you're all free from MFia headaches for the next while or so.

-----

Role PM log:



Spoiler: Role PM log



[hide=Ghzoom - Creepy Neighbour]Your role is that of the *Creepy Neighbour*.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with *Town*. You may win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.
-Personal win condition: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if at least three players with whom you've had private communications at any point are dead.
-Powers:
*Each night, you may target a player. At the end of the night, if that player is aligned to Town, you will gain private communications with them, but if that player is aligned to Mafia, you will die.
*Each night, you may designate a player other than the one you've targeted. During this night, if you die as a result of targeting a Mafia-aligned player with your power, you will perform a kill against the player you've designated.





Spoiler: Stryke - Aggressor



Your role is that of the *Aggressor*.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with *Town*. You may win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.
-Personal win condition: During Night One (not this current night, the one after the first Day), you must designate a player. In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if the designated player is killed by a lynch at any point in the game. Other possible deaths, such as nighttime kills, don't count; it must be a lynch specifically. (Fulfilling this win condition does not end the game. You must designate the player during N1 even if you've died by then. If you do not designate your target player by the end of N1, one will be chosen randomly for you.)
-Powers:
*Each night, you may target a player to perform a kill on them.





Spoiler: Flora - Reluctant Protector



Your role is that of the *Reluctant Protector*.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with *Town*. You may win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.
-Personal win condition: During Night One (not this current night, the one after the first Day), you must designate a player. In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if the designated player is _not_ killed by a lynch at any point in the game. Other possible deaths, such as nighttime kills, won't prevent this win condition from being fulfilled. (Fulfilling this win condition does not end the game. You must designate the player during N1 even if you've died by then. If you do not designate your target player by the end of N1, one will be chosen randomly for you.)
-Powers:
*You may only use this power if a player was lynched during the previous daytime. Each night, you may target a player to prevent them from being killed during the current night. You cannot target yourself with this power.





Spoiler: RedneckPhoenix - Idealistic Doctor



Your role is that of the *Idealistic Doctor*.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with *Town*. You may win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.
-Personal win condition: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at any point in the game, three phases (Days or Nights) in a row pass without any player deaths occouring.
-Powers:
*Each night, you may target a player to prevent them from being killed during the current night. You may only target each player once during the game.





Spoiler: I Liek Squirtles - Living Lover (dies anyway)



Your role is that of the *Living Lover*.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with *Town*. You may win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.
-Personal win condition: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if you are alive at the end of the game.
-Powers:
*During Night One (not this current night, the one after the first Day), you must designate a player. If you do not designate your target player by the end of N1, one will be chosen randomly for you. You will become the designated player's Lover. You and that player will gain private communications. You will instantly die if that player does, and that player will instantly die if you do.





Spoiler: Keldeo - Clown Cop



Your role is that of the *Clown Cop*.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with *Town*. You may win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.
-Personal win condition: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at any point of the game, you are killed by a daytime lynch. Other possible deaths, such as nighttime kills, don't count; it must be a lynch specifically. (Fulfilling this win condition does not end the game.)
-Powers:
*Each night, you may target a player. At the end of the night, the targeted player's factional alignment will be privately revealed to you.





Spoiler: Cynder - BDSM Businessperson (Mafia)



Your role is that of the *BDSM Businessperson*.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with the *Mafia*. You may win when at least 50% of the living players are of mafia alignment.
-Personal win condition: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at the end of any one night, three or more players have been prevented from activating their powers or targeting certain players with them, as a result of other powers' effects (including your power, but not limited to it). Additionally, at least one of the players who were prevented from using or targeting their power in that night must be mafia-aligned.
-Powers:
*(Factional kill) Each night, only one mafia-aligned player may use this power (your associate, Kratos Aurion, is the final arbitrer as to how it's used, ie the don) to target a player and perform a kill on them.
*(Factional comms) You may communicate privately with your mafia associates, Kratos Aurion and Nira.
*Each night, regardless of whether you're also performing the factional kill, you may target a player to block their active powers during this night _and_ prevent all other players from targeting that player. If you do: at the end of the night, you will be informed of any players who attempted to target the player you´ve targeted with this power.





Spoiler: sanderidge - Third-Party Pooper



Your role is that of the *Third-Party Pooper*.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with *Town*. You may win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.
-Personal win condition: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at the end of the game, less than 7 of the other players have fulfilled their personal win conditions.
-Powers:
*Each night, you may target a player. At the end of the night, the targeted player's personal win condition will be privately revealed to you.





Spoiler: JackPK - Roleblocker Who Needs to Feel Special



Your role is that of the *Roleblocker Who Needs to Feel Special*. (that's a mouthful, huh)
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with *Town*. You may win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.
-Personal win condition: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, by the end of the game, you've targeted five different players with actions.
-Powers:
*Each night, you may target a player to prevent them from using their active powers during the current night. You cannot target yourself with this power.





Spoiler: Butterfree - Turncoat



Your role is that of the *Turncoat*.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with *Town*. You may win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.
-Personal win condition: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if your factional alignment has changed at least twice and at most three times over the course of the game.
-Powers:
*If you would be killed, except by lynch: you do not die, and your alignment changes from Town to Mafia, or from Mafia to Town, as appropriate. You will be informed of your running factional win condition each time your alignment changes. You do not gain factional powers when changing alignment.





Spoiler: Negrek - Mystic Governor



Your role is that of the *Mystic Governor*.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with *Town*. You may win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.
-Personal win condition: During each night, you may place a bet that a certain single player will be lynched on the next Day (you can do this even if you´re dead, and you cannot bet on a no-lynch). In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if you bet on the correct lynchee three times total.
-Powers:
*You may use each of these powers once and only once in the game. You can only use up to two of those powers within the same phase, unless otherwise specified.
**(#1 - Abstain Ban) You may activate this power by sending the GM (me) a PM during the day phase, containing "*#1 - Abstain Ban*". Activating this power will prohibit the players from voting towards a no-lynch during the current Day. This power´s effects will be immediately publicized by a GM post.
**(#2 - Executioner) You may activate this power by sending the GM (me) a PM during the day phase, containing "*#2 - Execute [player]*", with "[player]" being a living player against whom at least one lynch vote has been cast (your own vote does not count towards making a player an elligible target of this power). Activating this power will immediately end the current Day phase, with the designated player being lynched.
**(#3 - Force Abstain) You may activate this power by sending the GM (me) a PM during the day phase, containing "*#3 - Force Abstain*". Activating this power will cause the current day phase to end on a no-lynch, regardless of how the players have voted.
**(#4 - Force Random Lynch) You may activate this power by sending the GM (me) a PM during the day phase, containing "*#4 - Force Random Lynch]*". Activating this power will cause a randomly-chosen player to be lynched at the end of the current day phase, regardless of how the players have voted.
**(#5 - Gallis Day) You may activate this power by sending the GM (me) a PM during the day phase, containing "*#5 - Gallis Day*". After this power is activated, the player with the most lynch votes cast against them this Day will not be lynched, but any other players with lynch votes cast against them will be lynched at the day's end.
**(#6 - Vote Booster) You may activate this power by sending the GM (me) a PM during the day phase, containing "*#6 - Boost [player]*", with "[player]" being a different living player other than yourself. Activating this power will cause the designated player's votes to count as two each. (You may also opt to have the designated players notified of this effect by a game PM.)
**(#7 - Vote Thief) You may activate this power by sending the GM (me) a PM during the day phase, containing "*#7 - Suppress [player], [player]*", with each "[player]" being a different living player other than yourself. Activating this power will prevent the designated player's votes from affecting the outcome of the lynch poll, while also causing your own vote to count as three votes. (No other players will be notified that this power is active.)
**(#8 - Ballot Breaker) You may activate this power by sending the GM (me) a PM during the day phase, containing "*#8 - Ballot Breaker*". Activating this power will cause 50% of the living players to be randomly selected; these players' votes will not affect the outcome of the lynch poll. You will not be rolled as one of the afflicted players. (No other players will be notified that this power is active. You will also not be notified as to who was afflicted.)
**(#9 - Ballot Filter) You may only use this power if you've used no others in the current Day. You may activate this power by sending the GM (me) a PM during the day phase, containing "*#9 - Suppress [player], [player]", with each "[player]" being a different living player other than yourself. You may designate as many players as you'd like, up to 50% of all living players. Those player's votes will not affect the outcome of the lynch poll. (No other players will be notified that this power is active.)*


*



Spoiler: Kratos Aurion - Corporate Mastermind (Mafia)



Your role is that of the Corporate Mastermind.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with the Mafia. You may win when at least 50% of the living players are of mafia alignment.
-Personal win condition: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if you are alive and there is, at most, 1 living player with whom you can privately communicate at the end of the game.
-Powers:
*(Factional kill) Each night, only one mafia-aligned player may use this power (you are the final arbitrer as to how it's used, ie the don) to target a player and perform a kill on them.
*(Factional comms) You may communicate privately with your mafia associates, Nira and Cynder.
*Twice in the game, if you are targeted by a Town-aligned player's night action: that night action's effect is nullified. (You will be notified each time a use of this power is taken. Each individual action will take up one use, even if all occour in the same night; if you are targeted by more night actions in a single night than you have remaining uses of this power, you will only be protected against the ones that activate earlier.)
*Each night, regardless of whether you're also performing the factional kill, you may target a player to have them receive a ShamGun(TM) or a ShamSuit(TM). A player receiving a ShamGun(TM) will be told that they've received a Gun(TM), which would enable them to perform a one-shot kill during daytime; if they choose to use it, however, they will die instead of performing a kill. A player receiving a ShamSuit(TM) will be told that they've received a BulletSuit(TM), which would protect them against a single kill at any point of the game, except for a lynch; the ShamSuit(TM) does nothing, however.





Spoiler: Nira - Insurance Hawker (Mafia)



Your role is that of the Insurance Hawker.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with the Mafia. You may win when at least 50% of the living players are of mafia alignment.
-Personal win condition: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at the end of the game, no less than two and no more than three communication links between living players exist in the game.
-Powers:
*(Factional kill) Each night, only one mafia-aligned player may use this power (your associate, Kratos Aurion, is the final arbitrer as to how it's used, ie the don) to target a player and perform a kill on them.
*(Factional comms) You may communicate privately with your mafia associates, Kratos Aurion and Cynder.
*Each night, regardless of whether you're also performing the factional kill, you may target a dead player to verify their powers.
*Once and only once in the game, during nighttime and regardless of whether you're using any other powers, you may target a player and cause them to become mafia-aligned. That player gains the ability to communicate privately with you and retains their original powers, but they cannot use the factional kill. This power cannot be used in a night when the factional kill is carried out by any of the players in the mafia.
*If there are no mafia-aligned players alive other than yourself: once and only once in the game, during nighttime, you may gain one additional use of the above recruitment power (which you may not use in the current night); to do so, you must target a dead Town-aligned player, causing them to be revived and rendering them immune to the effects of all night actions during the next night. (You only gain a recruitment use if this revival is performed successfully.)





Spoiler: Zero Moment - Gun Pusher



Your role is that of the Gun Pusher.
-Factional win condition: You are aligned with Town. You may win when all mafia-aligned players are dead.
-Personal win condition: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at any point of the game, a player who is carrying a Gun(TM) is killed during daytime by another player, via Gun(TM).
-Powers:
*Each night, you may target a player to have them receive a Gun(TM) or a BulletSuit(TM). A player who has a Gun(TM) may use it up to perform a single kill during a Day phase. A player who has a BulletSuit(TM) will survive a single kill performed against them, provided it´s not a lynching. You will not successfully give a single player multiples of the same items, although it's possible for you to resupply a player who has used up their Gun(TM) or BulletSuit(TM). You cannot target yourself, and you cannot target the same player for two consecutive nights.



*[/hide]*

-----

Action log:



Spoiler: Action log






Spoiler: Night Zero



Cynder (BDSM Businessperson) does not send a jailing action.
JackPK (Roleblocker Who Needs to Feel Special) chooses not to block a player.
RedneckPhoenix (Idealistic Doctor) heals Negrek.
Zero Moment (Gun Pusher) gives Negrek a Gun(TM).
Kratos Aurion (Corporate Mastermind) gives I Liek Squirtles a ShamSuit(TM).
Nira (Insurance Hawker) chooses not to convert a player.
Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) attempts to neighborize Negrek and designates Butterfree for the vengeshot. Negrek is being added to the neighborhood.
Kratos Aurion (Corporate Mastermind) targets I Liek Squirtles for the factional kill. I Liek Squirtles is bleeding.
Stryke (Aggressor) does not send a vig action.
Keldeo (Clown Cop) investigates JackPK.
sanderidge (Third-Party Pooper) investigates Kratos Aurion. Kratos Aurion (Corporate Mastermind) is protected from this action, expending one shot of that power.
Negrek (Mystic Governor) bets on Keldeo's lynching.
END OF NIGHT: I Liek Squirtles dies. Keldeo (Clown Cop) discovers JackPK's alignment (Town). sanderidge (Third-Party Pooper) fails to gain information. Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) can now communicate with Negrek. Negrek acquires a Gun(TM). I Liek Squirtles acquires a ShamSuit(TM).





Spoiler: Day One/Night One



No one is lynched.

Stryke (Aggressor) designates Ghzoom as a lynch target for his win condition.
Flora (Reluctant Protector) designates Nira as a non-lynch target for her win condition.
Cynder (BDSM Businessperson) jails Zero Moment.
JackPK (Roleblocker Who Needs to Feel Special) roleblocks Flora.
RedneckPhoenix (Idealistic Doctor) heals Stryke.
Zero Moment (Gun Pusher) attempts to give Kratos Aurion a Gun(TM), but cannot complete the action, due to being jailed.
Kratos Aurion (Corporate Mastermind) attempts to give Zero Moment a ShamSuit(TM), but cannot complete the action, as Zero Moment is jailed.
Nira (Insurance Hawker) does not send a converting action.
Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) attempts to neighborize Butterfree and designates Nira for the vengeshot. Butterfree is being added to the neighborhood.
Kratos Aurion (Corporate Mastermind) targets sanderidge for the factional kill. sanderidge is bleeding.
Stryke (Aggressor) does not send a vig action.
Keldeo (Clown Cop) investigates Negrek.
sanderidge (Third-Party Pooper) investigates Stryke.
Negrek (Mystic Governor) bets on JackPK's lynching.
END OF NIGHT: sanderidge dies. Keldeo (Clown Cop) discovers Negrek's alignment (Town). sanderidge discovers Stryke's personal win condition. Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) can now communicate with Butterfree.





Spoiler: Day Two/Night Two



No one is lynched.

Cynder (BDSM Businessperson) jails RedneckPhoenix.
JackPK (Roleblocker Who Needs to Feel Special) roleblocks Keldeo.
RedneckPhoenix (Idealistic Doctor) attempts to heal Ghzoom, but cannot complete the action, due to being jailed. (this does not spent the heal for Ghzoom)
Zero Moment (Gun Pusher) gives Ghzoom a BulletSuit(TM).
Kratos Aurion (Corporate Mastermind) gives Flora a ShamSuit(TM).
Nira (Insurance Hawker) does not send a converting action.
Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) attempts to neighborize Stryke and designates RedneckPhoenix for the vengeshot. Stryke is being added to the neighborhood.
Cynder (BDSM Businessperson) targets Butterfree for the factional kill. Butterfree (Turncoat) changes alignments, instead of being nightkilled.
Stryke (Aggressor) does not send a vig action.
Keldeo (Clown Cop) attempts to investigate Nira (Insurance Hawker), but cannot complete the action, due to being roleblocked.
Negrek (Mystic Governor) bets on Flora's lynching.
END OF NIGHT: No one dies. Keldeo (Clown Cop) fails to gain information. Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) can now communicate with Stryke. Butterfree (Turncoat) is now Mafia-aligned. Ghzoom acquires a BulletSuit(TM). Flora acquires a ShamSuit(TM).





Spoiler: Day Three/Night Three



No one is lynched.
RedneckPhoenix's personal victory condition is fulfilled. (Three phases in a row have passed without deaths)

JackPK (Roleblocker Who Needs to Feel Special) roleblocks Cynder.
Cynder (BDSM Businessperson) attempts to jail RedneckPhoenix, but cannot complete this action, due to being roleblocked.
RedneckPhoenix (Idealistic Doctor) heals RedneckPhoenix.
Zero Moment (Gun Pusher) gives JackPK a Gun(TM).
Kratos Aurion (Corporate Mastermind) gives Stryke a ShamGun(TM).
Nira (Insurance Hawker) converts JackPK.
Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) attempts to neighborize RedneckPhoenix and designates JackPK for the vengeshot. RedneckPhoenix is being added to the neighborhood.
Cynder (BDSM Businessperson) attempts to kill Ghzoom, but cannot complete this action, due to being roleblocked.
Stryke (Aggressor) does not send in a vig action.
Keldeo (Clown Cop) investigates Nira.
Negrek (Mystic Governor) bets on Keldeo's lynching.
END OF NIGHT: No one dies. Keldeo (Clown Cop) discovers Nira's alignment (Mafia). Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) can now communicate with RedneckPhoenix. JackPK is now Mafia-aligned. JackPK acquires a Gun(TM). Stryke acquires a ShamGun(TM).





Spoiler: Day Four/Night Four



Nira (Insurance Hawker) is lynched.

JackPK (Roleblocker Who Needs to Feel Special) does not send in a roleblocking action.
Cynder (BDSM Businessperson) does not send in a jailing action.
Flora (Reluctant Protector) heals RedneckPhoenix.
RedneckPhoenix (Idealistic Doctor) heals Ghzoom.
Zero Moment (Gun Pusher) gives Keldeo a BulletSuit(TM).
Kratos Aurion (Corporate Mastermind) gives Ghzoom a ShamSuit(TM).
Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) attempts to neighborize Keldeo and designates Negrek for the vengeshot. Keldeo is being added to the neighborhood.
Kratos Aurion (Corporate Mastermind) targets Keldeo for the factional kill. Keldeo´s BulletSuit(TM) is spent, and the kill fails.
Stryke (Aggressor) does not send in a vig action.
Keldeo (Clown Cop) investigates Cynder.
Negrek (Mystic Governor) bets on Cynder's lynching.
END OF NIGHT: No one dies. Keldeo (Clown Cop) discovers Cynder's alignment (Mafia). Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) can now communicate with Keldeo. Keldeo acquires a BulletSuit(TM), and it is immediately spent. Ghzoom acquires a ShamSuit(TM), which replaces the BulletSuit(TM).





Spoiler: Day Five/Night Five



Stryke fires a ShamGun(TM) at Cynder. Stryke dies.
Cynder is lynched. Negrek (Mystic Governor) now has 1 correct lynch prediction.

JackPK (Roleblocker Who Needs to Feel Special) does not send in a roleblocking action.
Flora (Reluctant Protector) heals Keldeo.
RedneckPhoenix (Idealistic Doctor) heals Keldeo.
Zero Moment (Gun Pusher) gives Ghzoom a Gun(TM).
Kratos Aurion (Corporate Mastermind) gives Flora a ShamGun(TM).
Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) does not send in a neighborizing action. (OBS.: he apparently did send one in, but there must've been an issue with the PM, since I didn't receive it before the deadline)
Kratos Aurion (Corporate Mastermind) targets Keldeo for the factional kill. Keldeo is protected from the kill.
Keldeo (Clown Cop) investigates Flora.
Negrek (Mystic Governor) bets on Kratos Aurion's lynching.
END OF NIGHT: No one dies. Keldeo (Clown Cop) discovers Flora's alignment (Town). Ghzoom acquires a Gun(TM). Flora acquires a ShamGun(TM).





Spoiler: Day Six/Night Six



Flora fires a ShamGun(TM) at Kratos Aurion. Flora dies.
Ghzoom fires a Gun(TM) at Negrek. Negrek dies.
Zero Moment's personal win condition is fulfilled. (Negrek was shot by a Gun(TM) while holding a Gun(TM))
Kratos Aurion is lynched. Negrek (Mystic Governor) now has 2 correct lynch predictions.

JackPK (Roleblocker Who Needs to Feel Special) does not send in a roleblocking action.
RedneckPhoenix (Idealistic Doctor) chooses not to heal a player.
Zero Moment (Gun Pusher) gives Keldeo a Gun(TM).
Ghzoom (Creepy Neighbour) attempts to neighborize JackPK and designates Keldeo for the vengeshot. As JackPK is Mafia-aligned, Ghzoom and Keldeo are bleeding.
Keldeo (Clown Cop) investigates Ghzoom.
Negrek (Mystic Governor) bets on Ghzoom's lynching.
END OF NIGHT: Ghzoom and Keldeo die. Keldeo discovers Ghzoom's alignment (Town). Keldeo acquires a Gun(TM). Ghzoom's personal win condition is fulfilled. (Three players with whom Ghzoom had communications are dead)





Spoiler: Day Seven



JackPK fires a Gun(TM) at Zero Moment. Zero Moment dies.
50% of all living players are Mafia-aligned, and thus, the Mafia wins.






-----

Final personal win condition check:



Spoiler: Final personal win condition check



[hide=Mafia win conditions]-Cynder: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at the end of any one night, three or more players have been prevented from activating their powers or targeting certain players with them, as a result of other powers' effects (including your power, but not limited to it). Additionally, at least one of the players who were prevented from using or targeting their power in that night must be mafia-aligned.
-JackPK: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, by the end of the game, you've targeted five different players with actions.
-Butterfree: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if your factional alignment has changed at least twice and at most three times over the course of the game.
-Kratos Aurion: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if you are alive and there is, at most, 1 living player with whom you can privately communicate at the end of the game.
-Nira: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at the end of the game, no less than two and no more than three communication links between living players exist in the game.

Successful players: Kratos Aurion is capable of communicating with 0 living players at the end of the game. Therefore, Kratos Aurion has successfully accomplished their personal win condition.
Unsuccessful players: There was no particular night when three or more players, including at least one mafia-aligned player, were prevented from activating their powers or targeting certain players with them (this includes N1, when Kratos Aurion and Zero Moment were prevented from landing their actions and Flora was roleblocked, but Flora was not trying to activate a power that night regardless as she couldn't do so). JackPK has only targeted four different players with actions. Butterfree's factional alignment has only changed once over the course of the game. Zero communication links between living players exist in the game's current state. Therefore, Cynder, JackPK, Butterfree and Nira have not accomplished their personal win conditions.





Spoiler: Town win conditons



-Ghzoom: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if at least three players with whom you've had private communications at any point are dead.
-Stryke: During Night One (not this current night, the one after the first Day), you must designate a player. In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if the designated player is killed by a lynch at any point in the game. Other possible deaths, such as nighttime kills, don't count; it must be a lynch specifically. (Fulfilling this win condition does not end the game. You must designate the player during N1 even if you've died by then. If you do not designate your target player by the end of N1, one will be chosen randomly for you.)
-Flora: During Night One (not this current night, the one after the first Day), you must designate a player. In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if the designated player is not killed by a lynch at any point in the game. Other possible deaths, such as nighttime kills, won't prevent this win condition from being fulfilled. (Fulfilling this win condition does not end the game. You must designate the player during N1 even if you've died by then. If you do not designate your target player by the end of N1, one will be chosen randomly for you.)
-RedneckPhoenix: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at any point in the game, three phases (Days or Nights) in a row pass without any player deaths occouring.
-I Liek Squirtles: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if you are alive at the end of the game.
-Keldeo: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at any point of the game, you are killed by a daytime lynch. Other possible deaths, such as nighttime kills, don't count; it must be a lynch specifically. (Fulfilling this win condition does not end the game.)
-sanderidge: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at the end of the game, less than 7 of the other players have fulfilled their personal win conditions.
-Negrek: During each night, you may place a bet that a certain single player will be lynched on the next Day (you can do this even if you're dead, and you cannot bet on a no-lynch). In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if you bet on the correct lynchee three times total.
-Zero Moment: In addition to fulfilling your factional win condition, you may win if and only if, at any point of the game, a player who is carrying a Gun(TM) is killed during daytime by another player, via Gun(TM).

Successful players: At least three players who had private communications with Ghzoom are dead (Stryke, Keldeo, Negrek). At least three phases in a row have passed without deaths (D2 through D3). Only four other players (Ghzoom, RedneckPhoenix, Kratos Aurion, Zero Moment) have fulfilled their personal win conditions. A player carrying a Gun(TM) (Negrek) was shot and killed by another Gun(TM). Therefore, Ghzoom, RedneckPhoenix, sanderidge and Zero Moment have successfully accomplishd their personal win conditions.
Unsuccessful players: The player designated by Stryke (Ghzoom) was not lynched at any point. The player designated by Flora (Nira) was lynched at one point. I Liek Squirtles was dead at the end of the game. Keldeo was not lynched at any point of the game. Negrek only bet on the correct lynchee two times total. Therefore, Stryke, Flora, I Liek Squirtles, Keldeo and Negrek have not accomplished their personal win conditions.



[/hide]

-----

And last but not least, I had perhaps a little too much fun putting flavor into some of the system messages for this -- here are some of the standouts, so they can be seen by folks other than the intended recipients.



Spoiler: Flavorful system messages



[hide=Gun(TM) or ShamGun(TM) received]Congratulations, citizen! You have been chosen for a free 30-day trial of this hot new product: the Gun(TM)! It's very simple to use: during any Day phase, just send that Metallica Fanboy a PM with the bolded command "Shoot [player]" -- "[player]" being somebody you don't really like -- and bam! Just watch yourself some fireworks and a man dying! Hey, it's free, right?

Only one Gun(TM) Bullet(TM) is shipped with the free trial. Additional Bullet(TM) products are sold separately. For a prohibitive price.





Spoiler: BulletSuit(TM) or ShamSuit(TM) received



Congratulations, citizen! You have been chosen for a free 30-day trial of this hot new product: the BulletSuit(TM)! It's very simple to use: just hook the straps together and you'll be safe, even if someone else is trying to murd- I mean, claim your property by legitimate means of trial by combat!

If your BulletSuit(TM) is damaged by an attempted murder, please turn it back in and buy a replacement, for safety reasons. BulletSuit(TM) replacements are ridiculously expensive, for safety reasons. Do not use in case of lynching by an angry mob.





Spoiler: Keldeo's results (Clown Cop)



[hide=N0, investigating JackPK]You hurled a pie at JackPK's face and the flavor was blueberry, indicating very logically that he is aligned with Town.





Spoiler: N1, investigating Negrek



You carefully analyzed Negrek's behavior from atop your monocycle. From this vantage point, it was easy to determine that she is Town.





Spoiler: N2, roleblocked



You juggled and juggled and juggled in fervent attempts to uncover information today, but you only ever managed to drop all the balls on your head. You were unable to obtain the requested information this night.





Spoiler: N3, investigating Nira



You snuck up on Nira and banged two cymbals together right by their ears. Where an innocent would have surely have fled in terror, they chased you down and tried to beat you up. You are certain that they are mafia, and you are also quite possibly concussed.





Spoiler: N4, investigating Cynder



And at the end of it all, comes the punch line! That is to say, the line where you're punched in the face, again. This time, it was that Cynder. Catch that Mafia scum while your two bruises still look like makeup done properly!





Spoiler: N5, investigating Flora



You conducted a serious interrogation by firing the squirt flower from your lapel, splashing Flora's face. You're not sure you liked what you saw next, but at least it looks Town enough to you.





Spoiler: N6, investigating Ghzoom



As you saw Ghzoom leaving work and heading on home, you offered him a ride in your clown car. When he noticed that it was not, in fact, bigger on the inside, but quite claustrophobic instead, he had a monumental fit of panic and started convulsing. All within the expected behavior for someone who is Town, naturally.


[/hide]



Spoiler: Ghzoom's results (Creepy Neighbour)



[hide=N0, neighborizing Negrek]You managed to invite Negrek over despite your eccentric doldrums, and you'd say it's gone pretty well! You spoke for hours, and she didn't even notice the overwhelming collection of Maya carved skulls you've been shoving under the sofa. Or, if she did, at least she was too polite to mention it.





Spoiler: N0, Negrek is neigborized



Additionally, last night, this Ghzoom fellow knocked at your door asking for sugar. You don't think you've ever seen him around the neighbourhood, and you also don't think you've ever seen someone who manages to blow his nose into the entire length of his own arms and still loose some snot in your direction, but you guess you're neighbors now?





Spoiler: N1, neighborizing Butterfree



You were successful in predicting and intercepting Butterfree's commuting route. This is totally how someone goes about meeting people, right? And you even managed to pretend that you only knew her address and workplace!





Spoiler: N1, Butterfree is neighborized



Last night, you ran into Gzhoom washing the sidewalk. Or at least, that's what he seemed to be doing at first, but whatever in the world was coming out of that waterhose, it wasn't water. Still, it's perhaps this sort of casual situation that makes people... neighbours?





Spoiler: N2, neighborizing Stryke



You had a dream where you were talking to Stryke and everything went great. You decided to try saying the exact same things to him in real life, even if he wouldn't necessarily follow the same script. You think it may have worked! It's not as if you were actually checking his facial expressions, but deep down you're convinced that it worked, and that's what really matters, right? Of course! You're getting so good at forming relationships with your neighborhood.





Spoiler: N2, Stryke is neighborized



The moment Ghzoom started talking to you, you wanted nothing more than to bash his entire face in. But the time just wasn't right. You'll wait, and wait... for the perfect moment to bash his entire face in. Until then, one would suppose you'd have to call yourself... his neighbour.





Spoiler: N3, neighborizing RedneckPhoenix



You saw one busy-looking fellow walking down the street. You thought to yourself, what's important? Whatever they're running ragged about, or the TRUTH? So you shook that swaim right down and told them all about the conspiracy. They took it all surprisingly well! You might even be able to keep in touch with them in the future -- you've just got to call RedneckPhoenix off that business card he dropped when he was running way.





Spoiler: N3, RedneckPhoenix is neighborized



Last night, you were... ambushed? by one Ghzoom. While you think anyone is worth the time of your day, you were struggling to understand their low, garbled speech. All you could make out was the occasional word, such as "nine-eleven...", "steel beams...", "the illuminati...", and so on forth. So... what are you now? Neighbours?





Spoiler: N4, neighborizing Keldeo



You went and camped out to get an autograph from Keldeo. You have no idea if they actually do anything autograph-worthy, you just want to get a stranger to write something on your butt. Unfortunately, you haven't been granted that boon yet, but you genuinely feel like it's just a matter of convincing harder.





Spoiler: N4, Keldeo is neighborized



It was a busy night at the circus. After all the makeup and wigs had come down and you were heading home, you were approached by a fan looking for an autograph. What amazing warm feelings, to be recognized and adored even out of costume! It was only unfortunate that he wanted you to write "From Keldeo, with love, to Ghzoom" on his underwear. As in, the set he was wearing. You may have ultimately declined this inane requests, but he doesn't seem deterred at all. If he's just about setting up camp next to you, does that make you... neighbors?





Spoiler: N6, death by neighborizing JackPK



Curse that JackPK! Curse on him, curse on all of his family, curse on all of his heirs, curse on all of his friends! That fool knows not who he messed with. You pack it home and break out The Board. May his blood roil and burst out of his veins, and may the first person he thinks about in death choke on their own guts and spew snakes out of their tear canals!

... You were never very good at the rites, as you realized when your own blood started to roil. As you took notice of your error, you couldn't help but think of Keldeo...

... And perhaps that, if you had a second life, you wouldn't end it trying to curse someone for calling you creepy.[/hide][/hide]


*


----------



## M&F (Mar 11, 2018)

... I also only _just_ realized that there was already a 50% mafiosx rate at the beginning of the day, but this last bit of the whole dogshow was quite entertaining, was it not?


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 11, 2018)

Man, I was so sure that Gzhoom was actually a scum neighborizer at the end there. Those double ShamSuits had me fooled.

Very well played bringing it back at the end, mafia, and thank you for hosting, MF! It was really fun trying to piece together what happened with all the chaos going on basically every night.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 11, 2018)

Well, that was bizarre. It's a bit ironic I could contribute to a 50% mafia victory even while mafia-aligned in name only and fighting to get re-townized. I for one am deeply affronted that despite my repeated requests and all the gun firings, it turned out nobody had even attempted to convert me back to Town. Honestly, you people. >:( This is all your fault.

Didn't Kratos lose as well, though, what with "you may win if and only if *you are alive* and there is, at most, 1 living player with whom you can privately communicate at the end of the game"?


----------



## M&F (Mar 11, 2018)

Butterfree said:


> Didn't Kratos lose as well, though, what with "you may win if and only if *you are alive* and there is, at most, 1 living player with whom you can privately communicate at the end of the game"?


... I guess I just can't keep with win conditions at all at this leg of the game huh.

You're absolutely right, and I suppose that means everyone lost! Good game, best MFia yet.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 11, 2018)

Ugh, totally misled by the fact that Jack hadn't been online in ages. =/ I don't know whether he actually hadn't been paying attention and then just happened to show up in order to shoot ZM, or whether he'd actually been watching the game logged out or something, but thaaaaat ended up being a huge problem. If only Gzhoom'd told people who he'd targeted and they'd gotten a quick vote in before Jack remembered the thread!

So congratulations... nobody... and good game! And thanks for GMing, MF. I really enjoyed the flavor for this one.


----------



## Flora (Mar 11, 2018)

AW DAMMIT. I was screwed from the time I picked my not-lynch x_x

My gods, that was a ride, though


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 11, 2018)

Holy shit did Gzhoom throw the game at the end there. Killing two confirmed innocents in a row.
Also, if people woulda piped up about getting guns and suits when I hadn't targeted them we might have been able to figure out they were fakes. For example, if Stryke had said D5 "hey, I've got a gun, I'll shoot Cynder", then died, we would've known something was wrong and we could organize to figure out what was what.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 11, 2018)

goddamnit why am i always the one who gets screwed on the last day

fuck


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 11, 2018)

Negrek said:


> Ugh, totally misled by the fact that Jack hadn't been online in ages. =/ I don't know whether he actually hadn't been paying attention and then just happened to show up in order to shoot ZM, or whether he'd actually been watching the game logged out or something, but thaaaaat ended up being a huge problem. If only Gzhoom'd told people who he'd targeted and they'd gotten a quick vote in before Jack remembered the thread!
> 
> So congratulations... nobody... and good game! And thanks for GMing, MF. I really enjoyed the flavor for this one.


Thaaaat was me, actually. I prodded JackPK about whether he'd forgotten about this game by any chance, hoping that since he supposedly had a gun, maybe _he_ could convert me before the end of the day. Didn't work out that way!


----------



## JackPK (Mar 11, 2018)

So close and yet so far! If I'd had one more night phase before I got sidetracked and overlooked the game, I could have been a winner. But oh well.

Fun fact: In the brief time I was able to communicate with the mafia, Kratos told me the gun I received was actually a fake one from them, not a real one from ZM, so I legitimately had no idea whether that shot would end the game or backfire on me and leave the other three of you alive. That was yet another consequence of having so many confusing swaps happen every night.


----------



## M&F (Mar 11, 2018)

JackPK said:


> That was yet another consequence of having so many confusing swaps happen every night.


See, now there's something that was hilarious to watch this game -- there was absolutely no redirection in this setup, but after Negrek's game, people were willing to assume that as an explanation for _anything_, including plain roleblocking.


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 12, 2018)

hehe, this was a lot of fun to watch! i think it was more fun watching rather than playing, because that was a _ton_ of stuff to keep track of - but i guess that's MFia for you. can't wait for next time!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Mar 14, 2018)

Well that... turned out interestingly. Just as well I didn't actually win; wouldn't have felt I deserved it after that little huff there, heh. Also realized after I spoke that I was basically abandoning Jack to deal with all the stuff I said I didn't want to deal with, only he couldn't nightkill at all, which... wasn't cool... sorry :( Thankfully it did remain interesting and there was still a way to keep this from dragging on once the mafia was basically helpless! Should've known better than to doubt MF there.

But anyway! Yes! Very confusing, very entertaining until the end. _Man_ Gzhoom shooting Negrek and then lying about it threw me for a loop, like, okay I know why Stryke and Flora died but _what the hell_. Like I said, I'll probably sit out the next few, partially because wow I didn't actually realize I was that annoyed, and partially because I should probably be paying more attention to my new job!!! but I'm definitely looking forward to whatever twists come up in future MFias. Thanks for running this!


----------

